# Firearms and Shooting > Firearms, Optics and Accessories >  The model 7 in your life

## 7mmsaum

So who has had a model 7, or is enjoying one these days, and if you are, what calibre is it, why do you like it so -and why would you never sell her  :Have A Nice Day: 

This one pushes 162 A-maxs at 3040fps, is light enough for me and shoots 1/2 moa out to 1000yrds.

----------


## res

Had one in 7mm08 and should never of sold it

----------


## Gibo

Love mine! Even better with the laminate stock you gave me :Wink:  shoots well whatever i feed it in 308. Just needs a dpt and shes perfect  :Grin:

----------


## stug

Yep got one.  A much modified 7 SAUM. I figured I'd see how light I could get it. Fluted everything, lightweight firing pin, carbon fibre stock of course. Got the bare rifle weight down to 5lb 3 oz. With rings and scope it is 6lb 10oz. I can only get the 162 a-max to 2880, but have settled on 65gr 2217 for 2818 fps. 
I found it doesn't like a bipod. Shot lousy groups with the bipod, took it off and shot a 0.6MOA group. Longest shot so far is 590yds.

Why do I like it? It is a joy to carry!! Much nicer than my 10lb 7RUM.
Would I sell it? Tried to but no one wanted it, now it is my only longrange rifle so in the gun cabinet it stays.





_First animal with it 450yds_




_Longest deer 590yds_

----------


## Friwi

I have a 6 Remington, a 308 in a mdt chassis and 7rsaum.it does everything a 700 do with a bit less weight.
The 6rem might be for sale soon.
Remington is producing the 7 again this year.

----------


## Danny

> Yep got one.  A much modified 7 SAUM. I figured I'd see how light I could get it. Fluted everything, lightweight firing pin, carbon fibre stock of course. Got the bare rifle weight down to 5lb 3 oz. With rings and scope it is 6lb 10oz. I can only get the 162 a-max to 2880, but have settled on 65gr 2217 for 2818 fps. 
> I found it doesn't like a bipod. Shot lousy groups with the bipod, took it off and shot a 0.6MOA group. Longest shot so far is 590yds.
> 
> Why do I like it? It is a joy to carry!! Much nicer than my 10lb 7RUM.
> Would I sell it? Tried to but no one wanted it, now it is my only longrange rifle so in the gun cabinet it stays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That does it... A stock for a Tikka for me please @stug. 
But those little 7's are a great rifle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Uplandstalker

Recently got one in 260 Rem. Very handy little rifle. Sending 129gr LRAB at 2750fps.

Had wanted one for a very long time and really enjoying it after a M700 on a heavy laminate stock.

----------


## SlimySquirrel

I need one of these for the youngest... He's firmly hooked on hunting.

----------


## Uplandstalker



----------


## GWH

Im getting as bad as Andrew, ive got model 7's in 7mmSAUM (love it and will not sell it), also in 260 Rem, and picked up another 12 months ago in 7mm-08 (only just put a couple of rounds thru it a week ago) don't really need them all, may sell the 260 or 7mm-08, as i'm quite liking the M595 in 284 Win (yes i know i'm a traitor) ;-) 

The 7SAUM with a red stag shot at 475 yards


The 260 Rem with a Whitetail yearling shot at 70 yards

----------


## stug

The crazy thing about Model 7's is the weight of the factory plastic stock, at least the stainless one anyway. They are by far and away the heaviest of the factory plastic stocks I have weighed, they are a lot heavier than the Model 700. The one I have had an aftermarket limbsaver on but it weighed well over 1kg, the factory 700 is 850ish from memory.
I managed to get my carbon fibre stock down to 480ish grams.

----------


## 7mmsaum

I actually like the factory plastic stock, the bit of weight helps with the longer shots, the rifles are that small and light anyway they are easy to carry around.

Apart from hunting configured mod 7 rifles here there is a "Houston Warehouse" bull barrel mod 7 in 7mmsaum and a 300 saum 

I often swap the laminated/timber/plastic stocks around depending on where I'm hunting/shooting on the day.

----------


## kirabilli

Had one in 7mm08, rebarrelled to 6.5x47 Lapua, Mcmillan Hunters Edge stock very accurate and awesome to shoot and carry.  lent it to my son two years ago and now I only get to clean it, Doh!

----------


## GWH

> Had one in 7mm08, rebarrelled to 6.5x47 Lapua, Mcmillan Hunters Edge stock very accurate and awesome to shoot and carry.  lent it to my son two years ago and now I only get to clean it, Doh!


I am considering rebarreling one of mine, and 6.5x47L would be on the shortlist, might PM you and ask for some details re barrel length, twist, and load performance etc

----------


## kirabilli

the barrel was a Maddco (lived in Aus at the time) 1:8 twist finished up No 3 profile and 20".  performance wise Berger 130gVLD 2825fps using AR2208. rifle really likes 120-130r bullets, have used SST's, Nosler ballistic tips and the mergers on deer with good results

Actually thats the other time I see the rifle, when he wants ammo reloading!

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Love my Stug stock model 7 in 7mm08. Has Z6i 2-12 scope, lightweight everything - bolt, pin, mounts, suppressor and shoots 120gn into 0.5MOA.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

> This one pushes 162 A-maxs at 3040fps, is light enough for me and shoots 1/2 moa out to 1000yrds.



That is excellent - I have an R93 in 7mmRM I am working on with a 162gn load....wouldn't need it with a nice light model 7 7mmSAUM that shoots that well.

----------


## 6MMBR

1/2 Moa at 1000m ? 
Is that a typo . 

Deer (8inch kill zone) 
Man that gun must be good for 4km ! Hehe

----------


## GWH

> 1/2 Moa at 1000m ? 
> Is that a typo . 
> 
> Deer (8inch kill zone) 
> Man that gun must be good for 4km ! Hehe


1/2 MOA at that range would be approx 5-6 inches by my reckoning, very feasible.

----------


## 6MMBR

Hopefully we all get to see this shooter in action at the queens next year.

----------


## Fireflite

Got load development done for my Roessler WSM by @7mmsaum and he got it shooting a 9" group at 1000yrds so I don't doubt it!

----------


## GWH

> Got load development done for my Roessler WSM by @7mmsaum and he got it shooting a 9" group at 1000yrds so I don't doubt it!


I have no doubts at all, he shoots a lot further than 1k. My own model 7 in 7mmSAUM can shoot 1/2 -3/4 MOA all day long at 500 yards (havnt pushed it out past 600 yet tho) Andrew (7mmsaum knows his shit, he does a lot of preparation and gets the results) He has done work for me, and he is a perfectionist, we can learn a lot from people like him adding value to this forum.

----------


## 338 man

What good thread, it got me thinking back passed my memory limits ( had to look in diary )
18 years ago i was shooting a deer almost every weekend down clements and my hearing was going at an alarming rate. This being way before gun mufflers i needed a smaller gun. So one weekend hunting army rd i meet a taupo hunter with a short, super light, sika slaying, heat seeking M7 in that newish 7mm08 caliber. I dreamed about that gun and even though i couldnt afford one i went to the sika show to look for one. I couldnt believe my luck when the second person i see was said taupo hunter leaving the Browning stand after just ordering a new A bolt. After a quick catch up and hows your father i was the proud new owner of the M7 destroyer. 
I hunted for ten years with with it and shot many critters, only buying  the 1st nz Sako M75 finnlite in 7mm08 because i could afford it not because it was better

----------


## 338 man

some other photos i couldnt add to post at the time

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Great posts @338 man

----------


## northdude

not quite a 7 but its the closest ive got second from bottom a tack driving 788 222

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Love my little M7 stainless in 260 Rem, shoots 120 AMAX into ragged holes and despite what the doubters say about the 1-9" twist not being able to stabilise anything over 130gr it shoots 139gr Scenars into .6MOA and holds .6MOA out to 635 yards (the furthest I can shoot currently untill we harvest a crop paddock soon and I can stretch the range out past 800) 

Wee video I made a while back....

http://youtu.be/cCy4tmvSoRA

----------


## kidmac42

Is that 222 a Remington 788 ? Very tidy anyway to look at, great wee shooters. I love mine.

----------


## northdude

yep it is I personally prefer darker wood but it shoots better than I can so ill leave it alone I think its bedded as well

----------


## 338 man

Another 8pt jap that that fell to the super model 7. mine shot five 8 point japs before i realized i needed a stainless synthetic rifle to kill a deer. ( stupid youth and hunting & fishing catalogs )
2002 in the otapua. the party before us told of a stag that roared every night so my mate and i ate breaky in the dark on the airstrip without a word, listening, hoping. Then just before daylight he started up but like the previous party we couldnt really pinpoint it.
Unlike the others though we never lost patience and sat there having many brews, listening,pointing at the hills and planing the stalk. The plan changed many times until well after sunup we were sure we knew where he was. It was a shame that he had finally stopped roaring but we didnt want to waste our good work and set off after him.
It was prob close to 10am when we stalked up to the spur we had pinpointed and as he was well bedded up he heard/saw us and did the vapour trail thing. It was only my mates squeaks that slowed him up but that was enough as i had boosted up the ridge and through the scope i could make him out behind some scrub, one shot through the ribs and he was ours. While not being the biggest stag we have shot its one of the best hunts we have had together.  ( me & M7 not my mate )

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Awesome effort.

----------


## smidey

Not mine but my uncle let me use his. Took it out and drilled some goats for dog food, 308 was big enough


Sent from my workbench

----------


## Tikka7mm08

The 2 in my life. Just need mount for the ATACR F1 to go on the 7mm Saum....super easy sizing 300 saum Norma...thought that might be a bit effort on the press...not at all.



Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Friwi

Here mine, same as yours but with a lighter scope and CDS turrets :-)

----------


## GWH

> Here mine, same as yours but with a lighter scope and CDS turrets :-)
> Attachment 43083


Wow! Whats the coating you've got on the action and barrel, it's like it just disappears.

----------


## Friwi

Yep:-) I am in the middle of repainting the stock. The guy who did the paint work before used a black paint that I whipped off with acetone.must have been the water paint from his children paint kit.

----------


## Tahr

Reviving this thread.
Was a bit naughty tonight and bought a Mod 7 Laminate/blue in 300saum. Reputed to have only fired 7 shots. Came with 93 rounds of 165 grn Rem factory ammo. It was a bit of a steal.
I will stick a 'scope on it and thread it for a muffler and get it under way. Quite looking forward to it.

----------


## stug

Welcome to the club, saw that one on trademe, looked nice. There is a nice 338 federal Model 7 there at the moment too. Would make a great bush thumper.

----------


## Tahr

> Welcome to the club, saw that one on trademe, looked nice. There is a nice 338 federal Model 7 there at the moment too. Would make a great bush thumper.


Yeah, I made him an offer without the 'scope and mounts.

----------


## stug

Be a nice handy "namesake" rifle.

----------


## Tahr

> Be a nice handy "namesake" rifle.


Yes. Must get back onto them.
Did Theo tell you I dropped some meat in for him?

Does the model 7 in saum have any trouble with Cartridge OAL?

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Reviving this thread.
> Was a bit naughty tonight and bought a Mod 7 Laminate/blue in 300saum. Reputed to have only fired 7 shots. Came with 93 rounds of 165 grn Rem factory ammo. It was a bit of a steal.
> I will stick a 'scope on it and thread it for a muffler and get it under way. Quite looking forward to it.


I wondered where that disapeared to! Welcome to the ultra-elite part of the club, the 300Saum model 7 owners guild!

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Yes. Must get back onto them.
> Did Theo tell you I dropped some meat in for him?
> 
> Does the model 7 in saum have any trouble with Cartridge OAL?


Im running 165 accubonds at a touch over mag length (2.910) which doesnt really bother me, I have a few loaded up that fit iin the mag and shoot to the same point of impact so will keep them in the mag for spook and shoot, its just a little bit more accurate with the longer oal, hardly anything in it to tell the truth.

----------


## GWH

Here's one of my Mod 7's in 7MM SAUM all ready for its trip south for weight reduction surgery 😉 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## 223nut

And again all you right-handed folks get it lucky, us lefties are stuck with boring old tikkas

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

This is my 300saum, it's had the bolt and barrel fluted and trigger set to 2.5lb by Robbie at gunworks and trued up when it was put back together, limbsaver, bedded in laminate stock and has a MAE muzzle forward can on it.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

@223nut I'm a leftie, I do everything left handed except shoot, my dad obviously saw I was gonna have trouble finding rifles when I was older so he made me shoot right handed from day one and now it's natural and  feels strange to shoot left handed.

----------


## 223nut

That was sensible of him!! Sadly I didn't have anyone 'teach' me how to shoot it's all been self-taught including bad habits I'm sure lol

----------


## stug

> Yes. Must get back onto them.
> Did Theo tell you I dropped some meat in for him?
> 
> Does the model 7 in saum have any trouble with Cartridge OAL?


Yep Dad did say you had dropped some off, tasted good he said. 

I seat 140 accubonds to mag length for my spook and shoot load. But I seat 162 amax longer than mag length for my longrange load and single feed them.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

I think I may have to try seating longer than mag length.

----------


## stug

> I think I may have to try seating longer than mag length.


 @Tikka7mm08 I'll measure mine tonight and put them up here.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

> @Tikka7mm08 I'll measure mine tonight and put them up here.


Cheers Stug.

----------


## GWH

> I think I may have to try seating longer than mag length.


I run the 162 amax at 2.965 which is just touch in my 7Saum mod 7.  67.5gr of 2217 gives 2990fps from factory 22" barrel.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## GWH

This is my latest model 7. Latest version in 223 Rem that I got off  @Dreamer.



Fitted up a Vortex diamondback 4-12 x40, had the trigger lightened nicely.

Loaded up a few rounds to test. I'm thinking it likes these....

 
3 @100

and @ 300


The 55 SGK is doing just shy of 3100 from the 18" barrel.

Now to load up a bunch of them and go splatter some critters. 



Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

I have 300Saum Norma necked down, but a few Rem 7mmsaum brass I could try. I just like Norma...but 67gn is max in the Norma brass - pressure and capacity from memory.

----------


## GWH

> I have 300Saum Norma necked down, but a few Rem 7mmsaum brass I could try. I just like Norma...but 67gn is max in the Norma brass - pressure and capacity from memory.


Yeah im using Rem brass, i do have some new 300 norma that i have tried, had to reduce load by a grain from memory as its pretty soft.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Righto...better stop paying it forward by giving away the Rem brass!

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Im getting 3080fps using 165 accubond and 70gn 2213sc using rem brass, I have a sh*t tonne of brass if anyone needs a few, all once and twice fired, cleaned and sized

----------


## Tikka7mm08

That's impressive. I'll happily remove some brass from you  :Wink:  but have a few hopefully ok for reloading. Will need to try 2213SC...got a shitload of 2213 but the SC probably needed to get it in the case.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Yes it requires a bit of finesse to get it to fit in the case and the few rounds I have seated to mag length are pretty compressed but seem to work well enough.
Flick me your address if you want  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Mag length too...70gn is 10gn over max with 162gn...how is the pressure?

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

I got to 70.5gn and got the odd sticky bolt but was getting ejector marks on every shot so backed it off to 70 and its been fine

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

ADI lists 68gn 2213sc as max load using a 168gr sierra matchking seated to 2.825 which is what I based the load off to start with, started at 65gr though so took me a while but got there in the end, found 68.5 shot very well also

----------


## stug

@Tikka7mm08 7SAUM and 162 a- max base to tip projectile 2.934"/74.52mm  base to ogive 2.232"/56.59"

----------


## GWH

> Mag length too...70gn is 10gn over max with 162gn...how is the pressure?


Ryan has a 300 saum 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

> Ryan has a 300 saum 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


Thaks GWH - and Ryan - was a little confused!

----------


## Gibo

> @Tikka7mm08 7SAUM and 162 a- max base to tip projectile 2.934"/74.52mm  base to ogive 2.232"/56.59"


Stug how is the base to ogive measurement done? Comparator?

----------


## GWH

> Stug how is the base to ogive measurement done? Comparator?


Yes and different compatators will give slightly different readings on the same round

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Cheers. I use the hornady one. Not sure how people reload without one to be fair, bloody handy

----------


## stug

> Stug how is the base to ogive measurement done? Comparator?


 @Gibo Yep, hornady comparator. Sits on the blade of your calipers. You need micrometer style dies for them to work properly. I deliberately seat them long, measure them, work out how many thou deeper they need to go, then wind the die down that far. Works pretty well within a thou or so.

----------


## Gibo

> @Gibo Yep, hornady comparator. Sits on the blade of your calipers. You need micrometer style dies for them to work properly. I deliberately seat them long, measure them, work out how many thou deeper they need to go, then wind the die down that far. Works pretty well within a thou or so.


I don't have micrometre seating dies but have it pretty sussed how far to turn them. Im sure they would shave off some time though

----------


## stug

I've got Hornady dies and bought a micrometer stem to replace the normal seating stem.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Yep I seat long then work the die down after remeasuring seating depth.

----------


## Gibo

> I've got Hornady dies and bought a micrometer stem to replace the normal seating stem.


Nice. I have rcbs, can they be swapped out?

----------


## stug

Don't know, it was a hornady micrometer stem, don't know what the thread is.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

@stug  @7mmsaum  @GWH

67gn 2217, Rem brass, Fed 215, 162gn amax....mag length. Looks like 0.45" at 100y. Very please as weather this morning not great.

PS 3 shots!

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## stug

Nice, think I'm going to have to re-do my 162 amax load now I have the Rem brass thanks to @Tikka7mm08 , just got about 10 of the Norma case loads to get rid of first.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

...about that Rem brass....  :Wink:

----------


## GWH

> Nice, think I'm going to have to re-do my 162 amax load now I have the Rem brass thanks to @Tikka7mm08 , just got about 10 of the Norma case loads to get rid of first.


I might have double check I get my same barrel back Stu 😉

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## stug

Nothing wrong with my barrel, will shoot 0.5MOA when I do my part. But I'm using Nosler custom brass and only using 65gr 2217 for 2816 fps. Went up to 67 but didn't increase enough to be worthwhile. Hear a lot people using rem brass and 67gr 2217 getting over 2900 fps.

----------


## GWH

> Nothing wrong with my barrel, will shoot 0.5MOA when I do my part. But I'm using Nosler custom brass and only using 65gr 2217 for 2816 fps. Went up to 67 but didn't increase enough to be worthwhile. Hear a lot people using rem brass and 67gr 2217 getting over 2900 fps.


Yeah just having you on, mines pretty hot at 67.5gr for 2990. 68gr was bright ejector stamps

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Definitely less pressure for same powder weight in Remington cf. Norma.

----------


## GWH

> Definitely less pressure for same powder weight in Remington cf. Norma.


I dont think its so much about pressure/case capacity, but more to do with the hardness/softness of the different brand brass, therefore the softer Norma/Nosler showing signs of pressure earlier.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

> I dont think its so much about pressure/case capacity, but more to do with the hardness/softness of the different brand brass, therefore the softer Norma/Nosler showing signs of pressure earlier.


Yes, less *evident* pressure I should have said.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

It's like turning up the radio when your car makes a funny noise  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Tikka7mm08

> It's like turning up the radio when your car makes a funny noise


I collect Land Rovers so that is a perfectly acceptable repair option.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

R.P. Brass  :Cool:

----------


## Tikka7mm08

> R.P. Brass


Got any for sale @kiwi_greg?

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Got any for sale @kiwi_greg?


Yes I have sold some lately  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## camo wsm

So how much extra case capacity has the 7 saum Remington brass have over necked down Norma? And also what's the speed difference in a 22-24 inch tube?

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

I dont think that the case capacity is much greater it can just handle more pressure and therefore more powder

----------


## Tahr

I tried the new M7 300saum out today. Terrible wx but I was keen.

With factory 165 grn the initial 3 & 5 shot groups were 1.5"- 2" for both Brian and I. Then Brian fired a group with his hand under the fore-end instead of it just resting on the front pad. This shrunk the group to .75" and lowered the point of impact by 1.5". I did the same, and same result.

So I'm going to sand the fore end pressure-point out that Remington use and make sure the barrel is floating. That should make a difference.

The velocity for the 165grn factory Remington was 2852 fps. For my hand loaded 150 grn Speer HC (61 grns 2208) the velocity was 3117. No pressure signs so I will load another batch and push it up a bit. Should get 2k. Out to 400/500 yards I will be quite happy using these.

The recoil was very tolerable. Similar to a 30-06 I thought. No problem firing more that 20 shots (I wanted the brass).

Great trigger.

----------


## Tahr

So the barrel is floating nicely now from the recoil lug slot forward. Copy paper slips up nicely. Barrel channel is re-sealed with furniture wax and a coating on the underside of the barrel (this is what I usually do). The action wood inletting and recoil lug slot looks quite tidy so fingers crossed for a good out come. 

I really like this rifle.

----------


## stug

Model 7 magnums are a really good combination of size, weight and hitting power.

----------


## Chop3r

> So the barrel is floating nicely now from the recoil lug slot forward. Copy paper slips up nicely. Barrel channel is re-sealed with furniture wax and a coating on the underside of the barrel (this is what I usually do). The action wood inletting and recoil lug slot looks quite tidy so fingers crossed for a good out come. 
> 
> I really like this rifle.


Might I suggest that you seal the forearm wood with a better product. While I hate True it does have its place. Water will get in otherwise

----------


## Friwi

I usually reseal the inside of wood stocks with a clear epoxy that I spread over with my finger covered with a latex glove.that s maintenance free.

----------


## Uplandstalker

Any one got a aftermarket stock laying around that they would part with (standard contour barrel)?

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Any one got a aftermarket stock laying around that they would part with (standard contour barrel)?


Does anyone know ANY online retailers other than boyds that will send to nz? Dont mind paying import tax etc but its impossible to find anyone that will send stocks to nz fullstop!

----------


## Uplandstalker

> Does anyone know ANY online retailers other than boyds that will send to nz? Dont mind paying import tax etc but its impossible to find anyone that will send stocks to nz fullstop!


Just ordered a 450 gram fibre glass from Wildcat Composites in Canada . Around NZ $280 plus shipping. Seems great to deal with, but the stocks do require finishing. But I'm up for the bedding, prep and painting (did this in a previous life). Also, can fit two stocks in the same box for shipping, so let me know if you want one.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Just ordered a 450 gram fibre glass from Wildcat Composites in Canada . Around NZ $280 plus shipping. Seems great to deal with, but the stocks do require finishing. But I'm up for the bedding, prep and painting (did this in a previous life). Also, can fit two stocks in the same box for shipping, so let me know if you want one.


Yeap im keen, do they have a site I can take a look at the stocks?

----------


## Uplandstalker

Gunworks still have one High Tech Synthetic stocks left in Rem 700 (heavy barrel contour) and one Howa short action.

----------


## Uplandstalker

Just jam it into Google. Goigle is smart and will find the website for you.  PM me if you like what you see and ill get him to give ship me two.

----------


## Gibo

Wildcat Composites

----------


## Uplandstalker

Previously used Redhawk Rifle for B&C but due to the IITAR they cannot. So i started looking out of the US as thw State Department have obviously miss read this and put blanket ruling on most gun parts

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Yeap had a look and I reckon I wouldnt mind one of them, how do I go About paying him?

----------


## Uplandstalker

Important to read this page to know what you are getting yourself into.

Wildcat Composites

----------


## Gibo

Another chop and a dpt  :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

Swap ya for a sako buzz  :Psmiley:

----------


## 25/08IMP

> Another chop and a dpt  
> Attachment 52496


What length barrel are you running and speeds etc

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## buzzman

> Swap ya for a sako buzz


lol

----------


## Gibo

> What length barrel are you running and speeds etc
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


Was 17.5" 165 ballistic tip doing 2700
Now 16" duno got to re check  :Have A Nice Day:  ill get 2700 again with a bit more burny stuff

----------


## 25/08IMP

What can is it a mag or standard one with that length barrel.  Looks like I just brought one 👍

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> What can is it a mag or standard one with that length barrel.  Looks like I just brought one 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


Just standard. I cut the stock to fit a gunworks can so it looks a lot longer than it is

----------


## deepsouthaussie

> Another chop and a dpt  
> Attachment 52496


You must be feeling I'll after drinking that river water.....

Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> You must be feeling I'll after drinking that river water.....
> 
> Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk


At least I turn up at work  :Psmiley:  i checked up on you the other day.....away 84 days!!!

----------


## Friwi

Ah, it was your rem 7?! I knew it belonged to somebody from the forum, did not know it was you. Let us know how she shoots :-)

By the way ,I am selling my rem 7 in 6mm rem. 
It will be in the buy/sell section.

----------


## Gibo

> Ah, it was your rem 7?! I knew it belonged to somebody from the forum, did not know it was you. Let us know how she shoots :-)
> 
> By the way ,I am selling my rem 7 in 6mm rem. 
> It will be in the buy/sell section.


Ha ha yeah I did wonder if mine was one of the oval barrel Remington's ha ha 

Will let you know how she goes.

----------


## Friwi

Nah it was not the oval one. It was the less crooked of the two I did:-)

----------


## MSL

No more than 0.2 run-out so pretty good, you'll be sweet gibo

----------


## Gibo

> No more than 0.2 run-out so pretty good, you'll be sweet gibo


It shoots sweet so meh, well it did  :Wink:

----------


## deepsouthaussie

> At least I turn up at work  i checked up on you the other day.....away 84 days!!!


Haha thems the perks of call backs and doing a dairy diploma

Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tahr

Well, my new Mod 7 in 300saum won't shoot. Everything I've tried, including factory ammo, has grouped 1.5-2" with slightly oval windage stringing.

It had copper in the barrel when I got it, which I tried to remove (I think I've said this previously) but there was still some residual.

So I took it into Alan Newnham at Ashurst. He has bedded the recoil lug which he said wasn't sitting true and about an inch in front of it. The rest of the channel forwards is free floated. He said that the tang was sitting perfectly on the wood so he didn't touch it. He spotted the copper which he removed, plus he used a lapping compound. Total cost $80  :Have A Nice Day: 

Test time tomorrow I hope, so we will see how it goes. Its a very neat little rifle.

----------


## ANTSMAN

Keen to hear the result of that Tahr.

----------


## stug

@Tahr mine shoots about 1.5" with a bipod, about 0.5-0.75" without a bipod. Might be worth trying.

----------


## Pop Shot

@Tahr

Any updates? Post up those 0.5" group photos  :Wink:

----------


## Tahr

> @Tahr
> 
> Any updates? Post up those 0.5" group photos


 :Have A Nice Day:  Wet and cold here today, plus I've had a cold for 2 weeks. If the WX clears tomorrow I might get out.

----------


## GWH

Hopefully it'll be right after that Bruce.

I bloody hope mine still shoots well after fluting barrel and re-stocking it.

----------


## Shearer

> Well, my new Mod 7 in 300saum won't shoot. Everything I've tried, including factory ammo, has grouped 1.5-2" with slightly oval windage stringing.
> 
> It had copper in the barrel when I got it, which I tried to remove (I think I've said this previously) but there was still some residual.
> 
> So I took it into Alan Newnham at Ashurst. He has bedded the recoil lug which he said wasn't sitting true and about an inch in front of it. The rest of the channel forwards is free floated. He said that the tang was sitting perfectly on the wood so he didn't touch it. He spotted the copper which he removed, plus he used a lapping compound. Total cost $80 
> 
> Test time tomorrow I hope, so we will see how it goes. Its a very neat little rifle.


I would be interested to know how quickly the bore coppers up again and what effect that has on groups.
Hope you can keep us updated.

----------


## Tahr

Tried the 300saum today.
Much better, with groups more than halving. Just need to fiddle with my hand loads now. Factory 165 grn grouped 1" & .7". Handloaded 165 with 70 grns 2213 1".

It certainly doesn't like 150 grn and 2208. 2-2.5" groups.

I can see copper again (after 15 shots) but accuracy seemed to hold ok.

Factory 3 shot groups. Fired bottom one and then up 4 clicks, and then fired the second group. Pics are on their side for some reason.



Hand load



So at least now I have something consistent to work on.

----------


## stug

Good enough for a tahr at 400

----------


## Tikka7mm08

> Tried the 300saum today.
> Much better, with groups more than halving. Just need to fiddle with my hand loads now. Factory 165 grn grouped 1" & .7". Handloaded 165 with 70 grns 2213 1".
> 
> It certainly doesn't like 150 grn and 2208. 2-2.5" groups.
> 
> I can see copper again (after 15 shots) but accuracy seemed to hold ok.
> 
> Factory 3 shot groups. Fired bottom one and then up 4 clicks, and then fired the second group. Pics are on their side for some reason.
> 
> ...


Looks vey promising.

----------


## GWH

A few months ago i picked up a mint older model 7 in 243 Win (exactly what my Father had been after for a long while). 

Here it was as i received it, mint and totally original, looked like very minimal use.



I whipped the cheap Bushnell off it, fitted a gloss black Leupy 3-9 i had in the drawer, test fired it, and presented it to my Dad. He was absolutely stoked!

He's not a fan of varnish on wooden stocks, so said he would strip it down and give it the boil linseed oil treatment. He's come up to visit for the weekend and brought it show me the finished product.

He's made a great job of it, and he now loves it even more!






First two shots thru it after getting back together. Factory 100g Federal

----------


## Gibo

Wow looks like a whole new stock. Very nice

----------


## Tikka7mm08

A classic there GWH.

----------


## Uplandstalker

Given my 260 chamber a reamer to 30d improved. Currently still in factory stock and shooting offor a bipod. 

Group's about 0.5 inches at 100yd(5shots)

----------


## Tikka7mm08

> 30d improved.(5shots)


What's this, load/speeds?

----------


## Quest

My father lost an identical rifle to this in the cascade river. Anyone found it?

----------


## Uplandstalker

> What's this, load/speeds?


Like an Ackley, but with a 30 degree shoulder instead of 40. Currently only push 140gn VLD at 2661fps, but pretty tight groups.

Can get them up to 2800fps, but the accuracy is ass. Need to play a little more to get this tighter.

----------


## bumblefoot

I was looking at the stainless mini Howa 223 ($1099 at H&F) with a nikko stirling panamax scope for goats and the occasional fallow (already have a Marlin 7mm08). And then I picked up the Remington Model 7 with the Nikon scope for $1799............  I think it may go on layby.... It was so much nicer to point etc, and came with a much nicer scope..... Decisions, decisions.....  :Wink:

----------


## GWH

> I was looking at the stainless mini Howa 223 ($1099 at H&F) with a nikko stirling panamax scope for goats and the occasional fallow (already have a Marlin 7mm08). And then I picked up the Remington Model 7 with the Nikon scope for $1799............  I think it may go on layby.... It was so much nicer to point etc, and came with a much nicer scope..... Decisions, decisions.....


The model 7's are awesome little rifles, if the size suits you. I love them. I have a new stainless model 7 in 223 rem, love it and it shoots very well indeed. 



This is at 100 yards


This is 400 yards

----------


## Huk

My model 7 that have owned 25+years and still my goto rifle

----------


## Gibo

> Attachment 56131
> 
> My model 7 that have owned 25+years and still my goto rifle


What cal mate?

----------


## Huk

Well Ill be f****** after much shaggin round got a photo up :Thumbsup:

----------


## Huk

243 Gibo

----------


## Gibo

> 243 Gibo


Ha ha my first response was one an old mate would say. Looks mint  :Grin:

----------


## Huk

Thanks Gibo re did the stock couple years ago with danish oil still shoots good even after hundreds of rounds shoots 87gn vmax and 85gn tsx same poi accurate as

----------


## sambnz

@Huk the stock looks great mate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tahr

Continuing on with the near new 300saum that I bought, and couldn't get to shoot, it at last is getting there. 

First I had the lug area bedded, and then I took to the copper build up. This happens after every several shots. But when clean I was getting groups in the 1" range.

Last night I scrubbed every vestige of copper out of it (10 or so blue patches - after about 20 rounds), and then scrubbed/lapped it with autosol. I also seated a new batch of 165 grn Sierra's 90 thou off mag length (69 grn 2213sc).

Hooray. The groups are now hovering around .75", soI feel I'm getting there.
My confidence was so buoyed that on the way home I dropped it into Mitch to be threaded for a DPT suppressor.

The pic is on its side. 10mph wind R to L.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Best feeling when those groups finally shrink!

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Continuing on with the near new 300saum that I bought, and couldn't get to shoot, it at last is getting there. 
> 
> First I had the lug area bedded, and then I took to the copper build up. This happens after every several shots. But when clean I was getting groups in the 1" range.
> 
> Last night I scrubbed every vestige of copper out of it (10 or so blue patches - after about 20 rounds), and then scrubbed/lapped it with autosol. I also seated a new batch of 165 grn Sierra's 90 thou off mag length (69 grn 2213sc).
> 
> Hooray. The groups are now hovering around .75", soI feel I'm getting there.
> My confidence was so buoyed that on the way home I dropped it into Mitch to be threaded for a DPT suppressor.
> 
> ...


How is it with the suppressor now ?

----------


## Tahr

> How is it with the suppressor now ?


Trying it this afternoon.

----------


## Gur1

Hi there , here is my model 7 , 7mm08 grt rifle nice to carry around .

----------


## Tahr

> How is it with the suppressor now ?




The target got wet. This is the backing board behind it.

100 yards. 300saum, 165 grn Sierra & 69 grns 2213sc.

----------


## Gibo

> Attachment 56884
> 
> The target got wet. This is the backing board behind it.
> 
> 100 yards. 300saum, 165 grn Sierra & 69 grns 2213sc.


Cracked it  :Grin:

----------


## Ginga

Nice shooting!

----------


## GWH

Been to the range this morning testing a mates rifle.

So took my little model 7 223 to play with while his cooled between groups.

It's a little honey.



This is @400 yards



Lots of fun and great practice.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Yes I just need on in that cal to round out the collection!

----------


## Chop3r

> Attachment 56884
> 
> The target got wet. This is the backing board behind it.
> 
> 100 yards. 300saum, 165 grn Sierra & 69 grns 2213sc.


Opps, bambi is in deep shit now

----------


## puku

What is length is the factory barrel and what's the twist rate? I have cheeky bid on one atm
Calibre is 308
Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

260, 7mm08, 7mmSaum. The 260 has only one rear screw hole but the base has 2...hope it will be ok?

 







Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## GWH

> 260, 7mm08, 7mmSaum. The 260 has only one rear screw hole but the base has 2...hope it will be ok?
> 
>  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Your SAUM is a heavy hua in comparison! Is that a McMillian stock on it?

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Yes the 2 Stug stocks pick up like toy guns by comparison...the S&B isn't a lightweight like the Swaro's.

----------


## puku

Anyone keen on a model 7 in 308 s/s? It's on trademe atm for $710 and I an currently leading. But I don't really need it

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## muzr257

Ha ha I was looking at that and thinking similar thoughts....while sitting on my hands!

----------


## Nick-D

> 260, 7mm08, 7mmSaum. The 260 has only one rear screw hole but the base has 2...hope it will be ok?
> 
>  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol that S&B looks like night vision. They are huge. Is that the new short version?
Had a look through one the other day, holy shit they are a nice piece of glass, resolution is amazing.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Yes ultra short. Didn't shoot very well today compared to the 260AI.

----------


## 300_BLK

What does a secondhand model seven with a carbonstock go for these days?

Would love a saum...

----------


## BRADS

> What does a secondhand model seven with a carbonstock go for these days?
> 
> Would love a saum...


2g for a saum with carbon stock.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## 300_BLK

Thanks  @BRADS did you ream a 7-08?

Has anyone tried a 300wsm ?

----------


## Tikka7mm08

I've got a McMillan 7Saum thinking of selling to get into a 6.5Saum.

----------


## MSL

> I've got a McMillan 7Saum thinking of selling to get into a 6.5Saum.


Straight swap for 7x57?

----------


## Tikka7mm08

You're a hard man.

----------


## MSL

Hard but fair

----------


## Kudu

> I've got a McMillan 7Saum thinking of selling to get into a 6.5Saum.


Is that the bottom one in your photo? (Was the middle one the 7mm-08?)

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Is that the bottom one in your photo? (Was the middle one the 7mm-08?)


The bottom one in the photo is one of my old Saums and is in very good condition.

I have all the load data for it.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> The bottom one in the photo is one of my old Saums and is in very good condition.
> 
> I have all the load data for it.


Looks very familiar  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## BRADS

> Looks very familiar


She's been around like a bike.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## MSL

I've got the deal all but wrapped up on that saum, haha.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

It is in bloody good nick so thanks to all who've looked after it as well as I do!

----------


## Tahr

The 300saum gets a new dress.

----------


## GWH

> The 300saum gets a new dress.
> 
> Attachment 58613
> Attachment 58614


Cool, have you put the new scope through its paces yet?

----------


## Tahr

> Cool, have you put the new scope through its paces yet?


Nah. I'm meant to be careful for a few weeks. The recoil might upset things a bit.
But I'm really keen to get at it.

----------


## GWH

> Nah. I'm meant to be careful for a few weeks. The recoil might upset things a bit.
> But I'm really keen to get at it.


Got ya, I bet you are! I cannot wait when I have new toys to play with.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Tahr

First blood for the 300saum and new Sightron last night. 165 grn Sierra. 246 yds.

----------


## nor-west

Small deer for a big calibre Bruce, you have shot deer 3 times that size with your .223  :Thumbsup:  how does it feel to carry, shoot etc will it be the new "go to rifle" ?

----------


## Tahr

> Small deer for a big calibre Bruce, you have shot deer 3 times that size with your .223  how does it feel to carry, shoot etc will it be the new "go to rifle" ?


Bit heavy but I have a Stug carbon stock coming. Its nice to carry and shoot. The Mod 7 is a nice rifle. 300saum certainly whacks them over. But I still prefer the lighter calibers.

Scope was nice.

----------


## r87mm

Have one in 223 s/s but would really like one in a 7saum  instead. Anyone want to do a deal?

----------


## GWH

> Have one in 223 s/s but would really like one in a 7saum  instead. Anyone want to do a deal?


Keep the mod 7 223 AND get one in 7Saum  

I have mod 7's in 223, 260, 708 and 7Saum, and got dad an older original one in 243.

I doubt I'll ever part with the 7Saum

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## johnd

My new love child, no scope or proper mounts as yet, should of taken a pick with all the clear laquer peeling off before I gave it a quick re oil.
Pleased with how it came up. just waiting on dies and then start a new recipe.

----------


## chainsaw

7mmSAUM gets a new frock from Santa -  Stug stock, very nice job Stu
, 

bare rifle weighs in just a squeak under 6 lbs.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Stu does a great job on the Model 7 stock.

----------


## Timmay

Where is the best place to buy a mod 7? @buzzman Giles?

----------


## buzzman

> Where is the best place to buy a mod 7? @buzzman Giles?


I'll go get price

----------


## buzzman

> Where is the best place to buy a mod 7? @buzzman Giles?


about $1600

----------


## Timmay

Thanks mate. What does a Model Seven .223 in good condition go for second hand? Anyone know of one for sale?

----------


## buzzman

> Thanks mate. What does a Model Seven .223 in good condition go for second hand? Anyone know of one for sale?


been few on trade me $900

----------


## Timmay

Thanks Buzz, anyone know if you can extend the mag on the 223? I see it's a 1:9 twist so good for upto 70gr ish ballistic tips?
How solid is their synthetic stocks?

----------


## Tikka7mm08

IIRC mag extension on Model 7's can be problematic...some gunsmiths will do it some won't as weakens action?? I may be wrong on this. 700s much easier.

----------


## Timmay

I just bought one in 243. Nice wee rifle, points well and while it feels slight to hold I would rather than than bulky. 

Does anyone know where I can get a BnC stock from? I've heard the name Red Hawk Rifles but they are in the states. @7mmsaum?

----------


## Gibo

Shit this thing is light. Its gona boot my ass!!

----------


## stug

Just as well you went for the limbsaver  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

> Just as well you went for the limbsaver


Yeah i'll say  :Have A Nice Day:  Sight in then deersie this weekend if all goes to plan  :Wink:  

That blue bold shroud is annoying me, always has, bloody SI fruit cakes  :Grin:  @257weatherby

----------


## GWH

> Shit this thing is light. Its gona boot my ass!!
> Attachment 70819


I had to end up fitting two extra baffles on my Dpt after I stug'd my 7Saum mod 7. Now it's a pussy to shoot.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Will keep that in mind  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Mathias

> Yeah i'll say  Sight in then deersie this weekend if all goes to plan


Gibo, you go find that poor motherless deersie from the other week, I'm sure its been on your conscience  :Grin:

----------


## MSL

> Shit this thing is light. Its gona boot my ass!!
> Attachment 70819


You might be holding it wrong?

----------


## Tahr

> I had to end up fitting two extra baffles on my Dpt after I stug'd my 7Saum mod 7. Now it's a pussy to shoot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


Or replace it with a magnum dpt. That way there is no extra forward length. The extra is at the back.

----------


## GWH

> Or replace it with a magnum dpt. That way there is no extra forward length. The extra is at the back.


Was already a magnum ;-)

I spoke to Darren at DPT first, i wanted to fit another of the rear spacers the magnum uses, he said from his testing it wouldnt have done bugger all for reducing recoil, compared to added a module or two. Which worked a treat. I never carry that rifle with the suppressor on anyway, it stays in the pack until  i reach a glassing lookout.

----------


## 257weatherby

> Yeah i'll say  Sight in then deersie this weekend if all goes to plan  
> 
> That blue bold shroud is annoying me, always has, bloody SI fruit cakes  @257weatherby


Hahahahaha! got it cause it went with my nails at the time, might be time for you to go all metro with it :Grin:

----------


## Tahr

> Was already a magnum ;-)
> 
> I spoke to Darren at DPT first, i wanted to fit another of the rear spacers the magnum uses, he said from his testing it wouldnt have done bugger all for reducing recoil, compared to added a module or two. Which worked a treat. I never carry that rifle with the suppressor on anyway, it stays in the pack until  i reach a glassing lookout.


Good info.
My 300saum is 5lb 4oz (6.5 all up) and is quite shootable with the standard dpt (magnum). Maybe the recoil is being absorbed by my body mass (fat, actually).  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

> Gibo, you go find that poor motherless deersie from the other week, I'm sure its been on your conscience


It will be fine but yes if its there it may cop it  :Grin:

----------


## Tahr

> It will be fine but yes if its there it may cop it


At least its being kept fresh in the mean time.

----------


## Uplandstalker

Mine has had a recent overhaul. Added a lightweight stock to get rid of that heavy factory junk.

Wildcat Composite - 480gm plus the recoil pad. these come unfinished. So might paint it, or leave as is (have had the stock for a while, but only just get around to fitting it).

----------


## GWH

> Mine has had a recent overhaul. Added a lightweight stock to get rid of that heavy factory junk.
> 
> Wildcat Composite - 480gm plus the recoil pad. these come unfinished. So might paint it, or leave as is (have had the stock for a while, but only just get around to fitting it).
> Attachment 71026


Cool, what is it chambered in

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Uplandstalker

> Cool, what is it chambered in
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


260Imp 30 degree (reamer from @Mathias). Didn't have much trouble hitting the 1,000yd gong last weekend with it.

----------


## Uplandstalker

This has added about another 2 inches to the length of pull too. Making it a more natural feel to shoot.

----------


## Gibo

Pretty happy, add DPT and still under 3kg

----------


## Danny

Nice @Gibo & @stug. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Timmay

> Mine has had a recent overhaul. Added a lightweight stock to get rid of that heavy factory junk.
> 
> Wildcat Composite - 480gm plus the recoil pad. these come unfinished. So might paint it, or leave as is (have had the stock for a while, but only just get around to fitting it).
> 71026


What's the rough cost of one landed @Uplandstalker

----------


## Biggun708

> Pretty happy, add DPT and still under 3kg
> Attachment 71254


Needs some blood on it.....

----------


## GWH

> Pretty happy, add DPT and still under 3kg
> Attachment 71254


How's that drop chart attached mate, looks too neat to be just taped on.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> How's that drop chart attached mate, looks too neat to be just taped on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


School book wrap from paper plus

----------


## Gibo

> Needs some blood on it.....


Its in motion  :Wink:

----------


## GWH

> School book wrap from paper plus


Nice mate, I like it and will borrow that thanks

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Tahr

Gibo, what program did you print your drop chart from? Ta

----------


## Gibo

> Gibo, what program did you print your drop chart from? Ta


I emailed the table from my shooter ap on my phone at 5mph then again at 10.
Copied what i wanted into excel then cloured it all. Mucked around with the scale until it was the right size then printed it. 
Happy to whip you up something if you wanted

----------


## Tahr

> I emailed the table from my shooter ap on my phone at 5mph then again at 10.
> Copied what i wanted into excel then cloured it all. Mucked around with the scale until it was the right size then printed it. 
> Happy to whip you up something if you wanted


Phew. Way over my head  :Have A Nice Day:  Thats a kind offer.

----------


## Gibo

PM inbound

----------


## septic

To float barrel or not? I have a older model in blued sythentic in 7mm08. It gets 3 shot groups measuring 1" at 100yds, using 44.5gn 2209 and 139gn Sierra Pro Hunters. Have had similar groupings with 139gn SST's and 139gn Hornady spbt. Have been shooting off sand bags. It was in near new condition when I aquired it, I doubt it had shot more than 20 rounds or so. After 100 + from me, it still copper fouls badly. Should I lap the barrel? I wondering if I should float the barrel to try and squeeze out any more prescision.

----------


## GWH

> To float barrel or not? I have a older model in blued sythentic in 7mm08. It gets 3 shot groups measuring 1" at 100yds, using 44.5gn 2209 and 139gn Sierra Pro Hunters. Have had similar groupings with 139gn SST's and 139gn Hornady spbt. Have been shooting off sand bags. It was in near new condition when I aquired it, I doubt it had shot more than 20 rounds or so. After 100 + from me, it still copper fouls badly. Should I lap the barrel? I wondering if I should float the barrel to try and squeeze out any more prescision.


I'd give it a good polish out with autosol first before doing anything else.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> To float barrel or not? I have a older model in blued sythentic in 7mm08. It gets 3 shot groups measuring 1" at 100yds, using 44.5gn 2209 and 139gn Sierra Pro Hunters. Have had similar groupings with 139gn SST's and 139gn Hornady spbt. Have been shooting off sand bags. It was in near new condition when I aquired it, I doubt it had shot more than 20 rounds or so. After 100 + from me, it still copper fouls badly. Should I lap the barrel? I wondering if I should float the barrel to try and squeeze out any more prescision.


Bro you should buy that laminate stock im selling on here. Your barrel will be free floating all the way and its bedded  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## septic

@GWH process for doing that? I seen videos of it done with a parker hale jag with Kroil and autosol.

----------


## R93

> To float barrel or not? I have a older model in blued sythentic in 7mm08. It gets 3 shot groups measuring 1" at 100yds, using 44.5gn 2209 and 139gn Sierra Pro Hunters. Have had similar groupings with 139gn SST's and 139gn Hornady spbt. Have been shooting off sand bags. It was in near new condition when I aquired it, I doubt it had shot more than 20 rounds or so. After 100 + from me, it still copper fouls badly. Should I lap the barrel? I wondering if I should float the barrel to try and squeeze out any more prescision.


They have fore end pressure for a reason. Especially with original barrels.

 I wouldn't float it unless buying a new chassis.

I did one with original stock and made it worse. Bedding it helped but once I bought a new stock it shot to its potential.

Others may have had a better experience. I am thinking of buying one for my son. He likes the blaser a bit much but I dont like sharing it.😆

 He will have his FAL soon so need to get him his own rifle. 

Love the model 7. Make a great first rifle  I reckon.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## GWH

> @GWH process for doing that? I seen videos of it done with a parker hale jag with Kroil and autosol.


I would give the barrel a good strip out with Gunslick foaming bore cleaner first, (maybe twice) to strip everything out of it. Then i use a 'loop' ended jag like this...



and put a piece of 4x2 cloth thru it, smear autosol on the cloth, then insert it into the bore from the breach end, and work it back and forth. I normally just concentrate on the 1st third of the barrel first, then do it again working on the middle third, then again on the last third. working it back and forth several times.

Be careful when working on the last third not to push right out the muzzle and pull back thru, dont want to risk damaging the crown.

Then once youve done that, give it a good clean again to strip out all the autosol residue. You should now be able to notice that you can push a patch thru the barrel with less resistance after polishing the bore.

This procedure has restored rifles to shooting well again after accuracy had gone off bigtime. It will also hopefully stop yours fouling so bad.

----------


## Timmay

@GWH any kits mate you could recommend? At this stage cleaning a gun for me is as simple as running a bore snake through it

----------


## Tahr

> They have fore end pressure for a reason. Especially with original barrels.
> 
>  I wouldn't float it unless buying a new chassis.
> 
> I did one with original stock and made it worse. Bedding it helped but once I bought a new stock it shot to its potential.
> 
> Others may have had a better experience. I am thinking of buying one for my son. He likes the blaser a bit much but I dont like sharing it.
> 
>  He will have his FAL soon so need to get him his own rifle. 
> ...


And in GWH's case a 2nd, 3rd, 4th, 5th.... :Thumbsup:

----------


## Uplandstalker

> What's the rough cost of one landed @Uplandstalker


Think it way NZ$320 landed on the door step.

----------


## Uplandstalker

All done

----------


## GWH

> All done
> 
> Attachment 71332
> Attachment 71333
> Attachment 71334


Looks great

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Timmay

Fark that's nice. Did you paint it? What's the details?

----------


## MSL

Stonecoat?

----------


## Mathias

> All done
> 
> Attachment 71332
> Attachment 71333
> Attachment 71334


Thats a sweet rig alright  :Have A Nice Day:  Good work on the paint job.

----------


## Uplandstalker

> Fark that's nice. Did you paint it? What's the details?


I'll let you know the details onces i've had it in the field for a bit to see if it actually lasts. Its only a polymer and I don't expect it to take the knocks well. I've since found an epoxy that would give the same effect.

----------


## superdiver

Anyone bushpigged there model 7? Any pics?
Also for those lucky bastards with a stug stock how much did they cost you??

----------


## GWH

> Anyone bushpigged there model 7? Any pics?
> Also for those lucky bastards with a stug stock how much did they cost you??


Sure have, I chopped my mod 7 708 to 15 inch with a Dpt. It's a little honey 

Here it is (bottom) compared to a T3 chopped to 17 inch.



Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Yip post 200 
16" 308 
Stug was $600 new

----------


## superdiver

@GWH how do you find it cut to 15". Tryna buy the 308 on the forum but in 'negotiations' with the wife.

----------


## GWH

> @GWH how do you find it cut to 15". Tryna buy the 308 on the forum but in 'negotiations' with the wife.


Yeah its great, balanced really nicely and comes up well. I'm running 140 NBT'S at 2720 now (had been running 120's but the heavier pill carries more energy out a bit further)

I'd be more than happy to shoot a deer at 400 yards with it.

It's nice and short overall and easy pushing thru the scrub.

308 is even less effected by the shorter barrel.

Oh and I find its best not to involve the wife in these things.  

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

> @GWH how do you find it cut to 15". Tryna buy the 308 on the forum but in 'negotiations' with the wife.


Whos wife will buckle 1st - yours or mine  :Wink:

----------


## superdiver

Haha @Sarvo i would bet yours. Recent 222 and MAE have most likely shanked me  :Sad:

----------


## 257weatherby

And this is what stonecoat looks like after a lot of carrying and shooting.....

----------


## GWH

> And this is what stonecoat looks like after a lot of carrying and shooting.....
> Attachment 71562


Oh dear 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Biggun708

> Shit this thing is light. Its gona boot my ass!!
> Attachment 70819


OK so I succumbed... I've joined the club.. What ammo you running in the .308? ... It's a pretty blue BTW...

----------


## Gibo

> OK so I succumbed... I've joined the club.. What ammo you running in the .308? ... It's a pretty blue BTW...


Running 165 Nosler BTs doing 2650 at the mo, kill well. All gravy out to 550 yards.
Also have load data for 130 barnes TSX and TTSX (quite warm), 125 Accubonds and also 168 VLDs. I just seat everything to mag length and don't know where the lands are (never checked). All with 2206H and 16" barrel, Lap brass and fed primers

----------


## GWH

> Running 165 Nosler BTs doing 2650 at the mo, kill well. All gravy out to 550 yards.
> Also have load data for 130 barnes TSX and TTSX (quite warm), 125 Accubonds and also 168 VLDs. I just seat everything to mag length and don't know where the lands are (never checked). All with 2206H and 16" barrel, Lap brass and fed primers


I'd say stick with the 165gr nbt's and flag the Barnes 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Me?

----------


## GWH

> Me?


Nah were referring to the other chap looking for load info

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Uplandstalker

> And this is what stonecoat looks like after a lot of carrying and shooting.....
> Attachment 71562


Yes, That's what I'm expecting to have happen. But I since discovered a 2 pack Epoxy product that will be like a B&C stock. Trying to decide if I stripe it back now, or wait.....

----------


## GWH

> Yes, That's what I'm expecting to have happen. But I since discovered a 2 pack Epoxy product that will be like a B&C stock. Trying to decide if I stripe it back now, or wait.....


Could you share the source of the 2 pack product and advise the best way to go about applying it. I'd be keen on doing one of mine.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Biggun708

> I'd say stick with the 165gr nbt's and flag the Barnes 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


Yea running nbt in my 708... Do the business well...

----------


## Gibo

> Yea running nbt in my 708... Do the business well...


Oh ive got a 165 game king load too. Well its the same load  :Wink:  
PM if you want any of the details mate

----------


## Biggun708

Just trying to make up my mind whether I can be bothered loading, It's my spare rifle... Might just grab a box of factory loads... What ya reckon????


> Oh ive got a 165 game king load too. Well its the same load  
> PM if you want any of the details mate

----------


## Gibo

Factory is pretty lame  :Wink:

----------


## Biggun708

didn't ask mine... I told her afterwards....



> Whos wife will buckle 1st - yours or mine

----------


## GWH

> didn't ask mine... I told her afterwards....


The old, it's easier to seek forgiveness than permission eh

----------


## Biggun708

> The old, it's easier to seek forgiveness than permission eh ��


Yea, a couple of nights on the couch hasn't killed me, and I'm going bush for the week so I'm sure she'll be OK by the time I get home... I hope......

----------


## ANTSMAN

What powders are you guys using for 162 pills in the SAUMS please?

----------


## GWH

> What powders are you guys using for 162 pills in the SAUMS please?


AR2217 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Anyone want to swap their Mod 7 saum or 260 for a Sako 85 in 260?

----------


## Tikka7mm08

> Anyone want to swap their Mod 7 saum or 260 for a Sako 85 in 260?


I have both in model 7...but shoot 260AI so if you want a Stug stocked, fluted bolt (from memory) 260 Model 7 let me know. It is stupid light.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...7-7saum-36385/ It's the top one.

----------


## GWH

> I have both in model 7...but shoot 260AI so if you want a Stug stocked, fluted bolt (from memory) 260 Model 7 let me know. It is stupid light.


Ha, I have both in mod 7 too.  The saum will never go, and can't bring myself to part with the 260 either even tho it's right at the back of safe and hasn't been used for ages. Thinking it'd be good for the kids in a few years.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Yep I bought the 260 for the kids and put a Stug stock on it. They use a 223  :Sad:  I will never part with the model 7 7mm08 - shoots 0.250" groups with 120gn BTs.

----------


## Gibo

> I have both in model 7...but shoot 260AI so if you want a Stug stocked, fluted bolt (from memory) 260 Model 7 let me know. It is stupid light.


Are you saying you want a Sako?

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Wouldn't mind one...my best duck dog was named Sako - lost him and no Sakos in the safes at present. Best nice to get one back.

----------


## Gibo

> Wouldn't mind one...my best duck dog was named Sako - lost him and no Sakos in the safes at present. Best nice to get one back.


Shits getting real!! OK how do you want to discuss? PM me your cell?

----------


## buzzman

> Anyone want to swap their Mod 7 saum or 260 for a Sako 85 in 260?


sicko 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> sicko 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Its mean, its just not me

----------


## 25/08IMP

> What powders are you guys using for 162 pills in the SAUMS please?


R22

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## Mathias

> I have both in model 7...but shoot 260AI so if you want a Stug stocked, fluted bolt (from memory) 260 Model 7 let me know. It is stupid light.


 @R93  here's your chance.... :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

> @R93  here's your chance....


Don't worry. I have noted it. Just not financial at the moment if I have to pay for something else. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mathias

> Don't worry. I have noted it. Just not financial at the moment if I have to pay for something else. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Hmmm yeah that piece of chaos....

Sent from my GT-I9192 using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Hmmm yeah that piece of chaos....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9192 using Tapatalk


It has a suitable name doesn't it 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## nickbop

That was fast @Gibo

----------


## Gibo

Right dumb question time, been at least an hour  :Have A Nice Day: 

Is the mag box the same length on all standard mod 7s? If I loaded a dummy round at mag length in my 308 will it be much of a muchness for a 260?

----------


## Tikka7mm08

> Right dumb question time, been at least an hour 
> 
> Is the mag box the same length on all standard mod 7s? If I loaded a dummy round at mag length in my 308 will it be much of a muchness for a 260?


Same length..magnum longer barrel is only diff apart from bolt face of course

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mathias

> Its mean, its just not me


Gibo, you're a self confessed Lemington lover...  The Sako need love from someone who cares  :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> Gibo, you're a self confessed Lemington lover...  The Sako need love from someone who cares


Yip, Its fucking cool and I like it but I always grab my Mod 7, I am not used to blued walnut and its care, wasted on me mate  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## llewelyn

New toy.
Awesome little rifle 15inch barrel its my favourite of all configurations ive had

----------


## Tikka7mm08

What cal? And you gotta flute the bolt too!

----------


## llewelyn

7mm08 @Tikka7mm08 needs the stug off your .260 aswell  :Wink:

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Yep they make a huge difference in weight, highly recommend. You can add fluting, lightweight shrouds and firing pins but it is a drop in the ocean compared to a CF stock change.

----------


## Timmay

Where do you get the lightweight pin and shrouds from? I can only find the one at gunworks which is out of stock. I emailed them and they said it's been on back order from PnG for 2 years.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Yep got mine from Gunworks. That is a bugger.

----------


## Gibo

> Where do you get the lightweight pin and shrouds from? I can only find the one at gunworks which is out of stock. I emailed them and they said it's been on back order from PnG for 2 years.


Pretty sure you can get the pins on trademe.

----------


## llewelyn

got my shroud from gunworks @Timmay

----------


## MSL

@Kiwigreg had them also

----------


## GWH

> New toy.
> Awesome little rifle 15inch barrel its my favourite of all configurations ive had
> Attachment 75003


They are pretty neat and handy at that length eh.

I have one at 15" in 708 too. What projectiles you running.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

My 7mm08 is 120gn BTs over 50gn 2209.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## GWH

> My 7mm08 is 120gn BTs over 50gn 2209.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I was running 120 NBT's in my 15 inch, but have stepped up to 140 NBT's now. They carry more energy and actually shot much better in my rifle.

Using CFE223 in the short barrel.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

That makes sense. 140gn BT/ABs same load worked well in several Tikkas I loaded for. 120s go sub 0.250MOA in the little Rem. Will never sell it.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Tahr

Where do those Bolt Handles with the bora bug come from?

----------


## llewelyn

@GWH im running 140 NBTs over 41g 2206h 2580fps 41.5 pressure signs.

----------


## llewelyn

@Tahr my shed  :Wink:

----------


## GWH

> @GWH im running 140 NBTs over 41g 2206h 2580fps 41.5 pressure signs.


With 140 NBT'S I'm

46gr Cfe223
Coal 2.810"
Fed 210
2720 fps

No pressure signs and nice tight groups. Would be happy to shoot a deer at 500 yds if I had too.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Bye bye Sako  :Grin:

----------


## Tikka7mm08

LOL...shit it looks good!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Nickoli

> Bye bye Sako  
> Attachment 75298


Cool!! Looks like a really big scope on a tiny little rifle...

----------


## Gibo

> Cool!! Looks like a really big scope on a tiny little rifle...


Yeah thats the next mission :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

Shes nice to shoot. Just done a ladder test today. Wont bother with groups till i fine tune the suppressor fit. 
Happy so far Bob

----------


## Tikka7mm08

> Shes nice to shoot. Just done a ladder test today. Wont bother with groups till i fine tune the suppressor fit. 
> Happy so far Bob


Sounds good. Picked up a DPT today...walked in and fitted on the spot. Just spoke to 16yo daughter who claimed it as hers as soon as she heard it is a Sako. My 11yo claimed it too. Rock, paper, scissors to follow.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Ha ha nice one

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Happy!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Happy!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Looks pretty flash mate! Nice one. I really must say though, you cant put that picture in here!!

----------


## Tikka7mm08

LOL...just rounds out our little sub thread within the thread!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## BRADS

> Looks pretty flash mate! Nice one. I really must say though, you cant put that picture in here!!


Its the only picture worth looking at.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Its the only picture worth looking at.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Jog on homo, your just pissy you missed out on that poo for free mod 7  :Psmiley:

----------


## Tikka7mm08

LOL

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mathias

The Model 7 bug has spread further south! My son (17) needed his own rifle, so I said start looking and saving. He's always preferred wood over plastic and one look at this and he wanted it. I've "loaned" him my old VX3 2.5-8 as a fill in until he buys his own scope. So the tidy little 7lb Mod 7 is in 260, the best bit about it of course  :Wink:  Now the pressures on me to sort a good load.

----------


## superdiver

that sat on my watchlist if it is the one off trademe. Was so tempted but controlled myself. Still gutted i could not grab that 308 on the forum earlier this year =(

----------


## Biggun708

> that sat on my watchlist if it is the one off trademe. Was so tempted but controlled myself. Still gutted i could not grab that 308 on the forum earlier this year =(


[ATTACH]7938 Dont worry @superdiver , it's happy where it is....  :Wink:

----------


## superdiver

:3 8 14:

----------


## GWH

I havnt had the 20 year old 260 Rem out of the safe for a very long time, it use to be one of my favs.

I had no ammo in the box for it, so loaded up some 120gr Sierra Prohunters with some H414 and had a play.

It must have been happy about seeing the light of day, shooting a couple of shots just under 1 inch ...................at 300 yards ;-)

Pinging along just shy of 3k too, not bad from the 20" tube.

Might have to go get another deer with it soon, it probably won't be capable of killing a deer these days tho as the poor old thing doesn't have a carbon fiber stock, fluted bits or even a suppressor.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## llewelyn

Nice one man  :Wink:

----------


## GWH

Off on a venison hunt this weekend on a large bush covered station. Theres plenty of wild sheep around as well. So am taking the 223 as well to head shoot some Christmas lambs. Just doubled checked it's zero. First target is two at 200 yards (zero) 2nd target pic is another 2 shots at 400 yards with 6.5 moa dialed on. Love this little model 7. No excuses now.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Danny

> I havnt had the 20 year old 260 Rem out of the safe for a very long time, it use to be one of my favs.
> 
> I had no ammo in the box for it, so loaded up some 120gr Sierra Prohunters with some H414 and had a play.
> 
> It must have been happy about seeing the light of day, shooting a couple of shots just under 1 inch ...................at 300 yards ;-)
> 
> Pinging along just shy of 3k too, not bad from the 20" tube.
> 
> Might have to go get another deer with it soon, it probably won't be capable of killing a deer these days tho as the poor old thing doesn't have a carbon fiber stock, fluted bits or even a suppressor.
> ...


Sell it... to me.

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk

----------


## Foxer

Which are the best mounts for the 7 and has anyone had any trigger work done?

----------


## MSL

> Which are the best mounts for the 7 and has anyone had any trigger work done?


Talleys lightweights and a timney trigger

----------


## GWH

> Which are the best mounts for the 7 and has anyone had any trigger work done?


I have Talleys on all my Model 7's, and have just had the factory triggers adjusted and the sear engagement altered.  They come up really well if the person knows what they are doing, nice and light and crisp. Mine rifles vary from 1.5 to 2 pounds and make a big impact on ability to shoot well.

----------


## johnd

I really like the DNZ game reapers as they are a single piece, and theres bugger all to move about. Timney triggers are good but may need a bit of metal removed or tweaking the bolt release to engage proper so the bolt doesnt fall out.

----------


## llewelyn

Anyone know what the new plastic stocks weigh

----------


## GWH

> Anyone know what the new plastic stocks weigh


A good bit less than the older textured stocks. Older was around 1100 grams and the new around 800 odd iirc

----------


## superdiver

https://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Lis...?id=1498513516 here you guys go. Wish i could do it but the 'play account' is empty haha

----------


## Tribrit

I had one in 7mm08 (first rifle).
Shot my first few deer with it.
Only problem it had was such a skinny barrel it heated up after 2 rounds, if shooting at a mob or targets, round 3 onwards could go anywhere. Traded it in on a 700 VTR in 308 which I hated.

----------


## chainsaw

Sacrilege!! Never catch me selling my model 7

----------


## Jit

I Scratched that itch with a semi custom 700. 300win Mag. Blue printed action/bolt ,Heavy weight criterion barrel, ASE supressor , Macmillan stock , tuned trigger, Nathan Foster bedded.  Digi cam paint, obligatory choice of  Night force optics. 
Itch scratched....Now on to light weight rifles. 
Even my 10 year old is able to hit 800m gong 1st round.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Should put this here for the record. Updated the 7Saum with March 2.5-25x52.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Anyone using N570 in their model 7 7saum?

----------


## Tikka7mm08

N570 don't bother.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mathias

First blood for my sons Model 7 260 on it's maiden hunt in his hands. He's responsible for filling the freezer  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Tahr

> First blood for my sons Model 7 260 on it's maiden hunt in his hands. He's responsible for filling the freezer 
> 
> Attachment 84440


Nice. Well trained lad. Bolt open, tape over the end of the barrel and what looks like a thread under the tape for wind direction.

----------


## Mathias

> Nice. Well trained lad. Bolt open, tape over the end of the barrel and what looks like a thread under the tape for wind direction.


Correct on all accounts Tahr. Thanks for your comments.  He's had a few years of training installed  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## superdiver

Hey team just looking to get load recipes for 7mm08 and 260s. Finally succumb to the mod 7 and will be getting one soon. Will not be shortening the barrel to less than 18" and will probably leave it standard for now. Seems nosler BTs in 120 & 140 are popular on this thread!

----------


## superdiver

Also anyone have a stug stock that they may sell?

----------


## superdiver

mod 7 in 260. Taking it to sight in this evening with some factory 120gr federals donated from a mate and then will see what I have in the cupboard to load. Have been donated some 120gr Pro hunters but I just need to collect them. Any loads would be appreciated. Staying @ 20" for now but will shorten to 17-18" in future and suppress when I get the green light for a LR build haha

----------


## Danny

> Attachment 100171 mod 7 in 260. Taking it to sight in this evening with some factory 120gr federals donated from a mate and then will see what I have in the cupboard to load. Have been donated some 120gr Pro hunters but I just need to collect them. Any loads would be appreciated. Staying @ 20" for now but will shorten to 17-18" in future and suppress when I get the green light for a LR build haha


Ive got some 129 pro hunters to try if you are interested? Accurate as and medium fast at 43.8 of R17. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## superdiver

129 Pro hunters in 6.5mm @Danny?

----------


## Danny

> 129 Pro hunters in 6.5mm @Danny?


Yeh. Think theyre 129. Have to double check. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## superdiver

put the rifle to use yesterday. 255yd neck shot on the little ginger one and blew a big hole in ones shoulder at 10yds over the dog. 43.5gr of 2209 pushing a 130gr Sierra HPBT at 2750~

----------


## Sako851

Nice going there superdriver. This has got to be my favourite thread. That suppressor is going on my Model 7 308  :Wink:

----------


## Uplandstalker

I've given my Model 7 a rebirth From a 260imp to 6XC in a 1:7.5 26 inch heavy barrel.

PT&G detachable bottom metal with MDT steel mag. 

Gunworks 3 port brake.

I've put the original factory stock on after filling it with epoxy to add weight and stiffen it some more. I'll get a better stock over time.

Intended use is for medium to long range match shooting. Likely to shoot a few animals at some point soon.


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## cameronjackwhite

New to me, mod 7 260. Just fitted into a stug stock and its shooting tidy groups with the bergers so far. Weighs 2.9kg all up, one of my favourite rifles to date

----------


## Gibo

> Attachment 130775
> 
> New to me, mod 7 260. Just fitted into a stug stock and its shooting tidy groups with the bergers so far. Weighs 2.9kg all up, one of my favourite rifles to date


She shoots alright  :Wink:

----------


## Tahr

Recently acquired from a forum member. .223 1.9 twist. Mounted the 'scope today.

He did a nice job of modifying a laminated stock back to carbon sort of weight (bare rifle 5lb 14oz).

----------


## Huk

300 saum just finished a refurb on stock removed factory gloss replaced with boiled linseed and gave it a black tip.Action and barrel hydro dipped in urban cryptic, now waiting for new recoil pad.

----------


## Tahr

> 300 saum just finished a refurb on stock removed factory gloss replaced with boiled linseed and gave it a black tipAttachment 136955.Action and barrel hydro dipped in urban cryptic, now waiting for new recoil pad.
> Attachment 136956Attachment 136957Attachment 136958


Very nice. And in a great caliber. Love my 300saum. Would do me fine as my only rifle.

----------


## Shearer

> 300 saum just finished a refurb on stock removed factory gloss replaced with boiled linseed and gave it a black tipAttachment 136955.Action and barrel hydro dipped in urban cryptic, now waiting for new recoil pad.
> Attachment 136956Attachment 136957Attachment 136958


Like the hydrodip finish. I have a stock done in the same pattern. How is it for corrosion resistance on the metal?

----------


## Huk

@Shearer so far so good mate time will tell not sure about the durability yet either

----------


## Shearer

> @Shearer so far so good mate time will tell not sure about the durability yet either


Excellent. I will be interested to see how it fares over time.

----------


## csmiffy

> Excellent. I will be interested to see how it fares over time.


How much does the hydro dipping cost?

----------


## Shearer

> How much does the hydro dipping cost?


Had my stock done for $130 from memory.

Sorry. Just realised it's not a model 7 :Zomg:

----------


## chainsaw

> Had my stock done for $130 from memory.
> Attachment 136962
> Sorry. Just realised it's not a model 7


And the bolts on the wrong side  :Pacman:

----------


## Shearer

> And the bolts on the wrong side


The main reason I don't own a Model 7 :Grin:  They never have made them with the bolt on that side.

----------


## csmiffy

> Had my stock done for $130 from memory.
> Attachment 136962
> Sorry. Just realised it's not a model 7


Mmm so an action wouldnt be too dear either
Interesting

----------


## Mohawk .308

Love my little remingtons....




My favourite

----------


## Echo

How does the hydro dipping wear?

----------


## Shearer

> How does the hydro dipping wear?


Very well on the stock. No sign of wear/damage after 6 or so years of regular use.

----------


## superdiver

> Love my little remingtons....
> Attachment 137009
> Attachment 137010
> Attachment 137011
> 
> My favourite 
> 
> Attachment 137012


That 2nd one really does it for me. What cal?

----------


## Mohawk .308

.308 it’s my main hunting rifle.

----------


## Huk

> Mmm so an action wouldnt be too dear either
> Interesting


 @csmiffy from memory the cost of barrel n action was around the $75 mark

----------


## Wingman

My little lightweight .223 Predator, I custom duracoated the black as I wasn't a fan of the full hydro dip look.

----------


## csmiffy

> @csmiffy from memory the cost of barrel n action was around the $75 mark


That's not too bad

----------


## sddeeming

hey brains trust, i upgraded from my 700 to a model 7 in 7mm08 and it seems to hate the cheap federal ammo i know and love. any recommendations on a factory ammo it will like?

----------


## 7mmsaum

> hey brains trust, i upgraded from my 700 to a model 7 in 7mm08 and it seems to hate the cheap federal ammo i know and love. any recommendations on a factory ammo it will like?


Norma ammo with the Nosler 140g Ballistic Tip

----------


## sddeeming

cheers man, reloaders.co.nz sells them. I'll grab a couple of boxes and see how i go

----------


## Mark M

> cheers man, reloaders.co.nz sells them. I'll grab a couple of boxes and see how i go


Hey man, what about the reloading option? If you still have the Federal brass, for the cost of a few boxes of Norma ammo you could be up and running with some Lee dies and once fired cases that fit your chamber.

----------


## GWH

Back in December 2019 a good ole hunting mate was very sadly taken from us quite a few years too soon.  Wayno had and loved his original model 7 in 243 win.  He'd used it to hunt rereationally and also do some commercial goat culling over the years.  Many many goats and lots of venis had fallen to Wayno and his beloved Remmy Model 7.

He'd shot out the original factory barrel, not surprising with the mobs of goat that had been slayed with it.  He had sourced a new barrel via Trueflite and then had God himself (Allan Carr) machine and fit the barrel. Wayno had great respect for Allan's Gunsmithing, hence he called him God ;-).

I'd enjoyed Wayno's company on several weekend long hunting trips, and heard reports of many more of his hunting stories, normally involving the little M7 243. I certainly knew his love for the little pea shooter.

Anyway a little while after Wayno left us, i was offered his prized Model 7 to purchase.  I knew it was a great little rifle and thought it'd be pretty neat to have it and take it out now and then and shoot another deer for Wanyo with it.  So i grabbed it!

Well i spent a couple of hours at the range this morning, once i finished sorting the other rifles, i thought id put a couple of rounds thru Waynes little 243. I used some of his handloads that came with the rifle. I normally wouldnt be too keen on shooting any old loads i hadnt made, but i had much faith in Wayne's handloading ability so thought id see how they went.

After a couple of shots at 100 to confirm zero, i went back to 300 and fired a couple at my steel plate, WOW!  Through the scope i could see one impact that appear to be two shots very close together.  There were now only two of those loads left in the box, so i left them for now and went up to the target to check.

Two impacts .560 inch centre to centre!  Thats like .175moa LOL.  I kinda wish id fired a third now just to see what happened. But i wanted to measure those two up and pull them apart to confirm bullet weight and powder charge weight, which ive now done and have the load details.

Im now keen to load some more up and get out and take a deer with it now.

Bloody neat little shooter me ole mate, i can see why you were so fond of it!

----------


## 25 /08 IMP

> Back in December 2019 a good ole hunting mate was very sadly taken from us quite a few years too soon.  Wayno had and loved his original model 7 in 243 win.  He'd used it to hunt rereationally and also do some commercial goat culling over the years.  Many many goats and lots of venis had fallen to Wayno and his beloved Remmy Model 7.
> 
> He'd shot out the original factory barrel, not surprising with the mobs of goat that had been slayed with it.  He had sourced a new barrel via Trueflite and then had God himself (Allan Carr) machine and fit the barrel. Wayno had great respect for Allan's Gunsmithing, hence he called him God ;-).
> 
> I'd enjoyed Wayno's company on several weekend long hunting trips, and heard reports of many more of his hunting stories, normally involving the little M7 243. I certainly knew his love for the little pea shooter.
> 
> Anyway a little while after Wayno left us, i was offered his prized Model 7 to purchase.  I knew it was a great little rifle and thought it'd be pretty neat to have it and take it out now and then and shoot another deer for Wanyo with it.  So i grabbed it!
> 
> Well i spent a couple of hours at the range this morning, once i finished sorting the other rifles, i thought id put a couple of rounds thru Waynes little 243. I used some of his handloads that came with the rifle. I normally wouldnt be too keen on shooting any old loads i hadnt made, but i had much faith in Wayne's handloading ability so thought id see how they went.
> ...


Awesome stuff it's gone to a good home.

Sent from my CPH1903 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mooseman

That's one fine shooter, Wayno would be happy with that.

----------


## robhughes-games

A post revive. Picked up Tahr's old model 7 that cartman had. Aiming for a light weight rig for Fiordland this season and other hunting. All up weighed in just over 3kg. The laminate stock is 1.1kg of that. Stripped and found it has an alloy shroud which was a nice surprise. Then went to town on the metal. Made a few holes in the bolt handle and magazine. Metal weighs 1941 grams now. Thought of slabbing the action but probably wont bother.  Carbon stock to make next and sell a child for a March scope.
 goimg to cerakote so was a little rough on the edge breaking on pockets.

One side done.
Might flute the shroud and the firing pin too. Hoping for 2.4kg with no scope

----------


## robhughes-games

Shaved shroud. Still a J lock pin.

----------


## Micky Duck

Im guessing you cut handle off toothbrush and cutlery??? open sights will be lighter than scope and mounts....

----------


## robhughes-games

> Im guessing you cut handle off toothbrush and cutlery??? open sights will be lighter than scope and mounts....


Just eat with hands and dont brush teeth mate. :Thumbsup: 
Or i just have a cnc mill and time to play!

----------


## bunji

> Just eat with hands and dont brush teeth mate.
> Or i just have a cnc mill and time to play!


One of the guys l hunted with in Alaska was a clever bugger with the CNC Mill & made a bolt handle for his M7 that was moddeled off a 1800's silver spoon & shaped like a shaved down airplane wing thicker at the front edge tapering off,sort of a ultra modern version of the old  Man licker bolts.He rated it as it did not gather gunk in the scrub & gave good full purchase to work even with gloved hands .

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

This is my little model 7

Got it from remmodel7 off here.
7mm08
It had a 18" barrel.

However I've since: shortened the barrel to 16" and added a spacer for my lanky arms.

Burris SixX 2-12x40, my DPT can off my 308. Warne rings and mounts.

And for a bush rifle that can reach out on clearings.

I'd say that group is more than enough.

Love that little rifle its such a cute wee thing.

Basically bought it as a rough and tumble dont care if I scratch it in crap bush type of rifle.

----------


## Tahr

> Shaved shroud. Still a J lock pin. Attachment 153678


Cripes. I wouldn't recognise it now. What weight do you think you will get it down to?

----------


## MSL

> Cripes. I wouldn't recognise it now. What weight do you think you will get it down to?


Might be nearly as light as a kimber Montana 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## GWH

> Attachment 153791Attachment 153792
> 
> This is my little model 7
> 
> Got it from remmodel7 off here.
> 7mm08
> It had a 18" barrel.
> 
> However I've since: shortened the barrel to 16" and added a spacer for my lanky arms.
> ...


Nice! That will work just fine!  What bullet are you running in it?

I have a similar mod 7 7mm08,  it was a cheap trademe purchase.  When it arrived i was a bit dissapointed in its condition, it was pretty scruffy to be fair.  A rough as guts pig hunter had had it and it was quite knocked about.

The alloy trigger guard was squashed flat.
A suppressor had been left on for an ectended period of time and there was some bad corrosion and pitting on the exterior of the barrel.  A barrel chop to 15 inch removed nearly all of it.

The stock was very knocked about too. But i fitted another stock i had lying about.

And heres the result. Its now a bloody neat wee gun.  Its balanced really nicely and easy to maneuver in the tight stuff.

Im running 140 NBTs at 2700 fps with CFE223 which is pretty good medicine for close to med range hunting.

I shot a fallow at 270 yards with it just over a month ago. And I'd be happy to push it to 400 yds if i had too.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

> Nice! That will work just fine!  What bullet are you running in it?
> 
> I have a similar mod 7 7mm08,  it was a cheap trademe purchase.  When it arrived i was a bit dissapointed in its condition, it was pretty scruffy to be fair.  A rough as guts pig hunter had had it and it was quite knocked about.
> 
> The alloy trigger guard was squashed flat.
> A suppressor had been left on for an ectended period of time and there was some bad corrosion and pitting on the exterior of the barrel.  A barrel chop to 15 inch removed nearly all of it.
> 
> The stock was very knocked about too. But i fitted another stock i had lying about.
> 
> ...


I run the 160gr TMK at 2430fps

In going off the theory of a softer heavier weighted bullet with a higher BC. I want to blood something with it haha

----------


## GWH

> I run the 160gr TMK at 2430fps
> 
> In going off the theory of a softer heavier weighted bullet with a higher BC. I want to blood something with it haha


Its a good theory mate,  same reason i run 162 Amax in my 17" 284.

----------


## robhughes-games

> Cripes. I wouldn't recognise it now. What weight do you think you will get it down to?


The metal work doesnt loose much weight. Have a cnc mill and like tinkeringmetal work it 1941g so plus stock and stock hoping for under 3kg

----------


## DUCKHUNTER

Could be interested in th 7mm08 if you are selling ?  :Thumbsup:

----------


## ANTSMAN

> Love my little remingtons....
> Attachment 137009
> Attachment 137010
> Attachment 137011
> 
> My favourite 
> 
> Attachment 137012


that Mowhawk is pure sex.

----------


## stickle7

Anyone got a spare bolt for one as I need it?

----------


## robhughes-games

Got the model 7 all done. Load development starts tomorrow. Hopefully done by Sunday and can go verify. Total weight with Sightron S3 6x24 is 3511g. 
7mmsaum. The saum isnt the best round for the model 7 with the short mag. Its a hunting rifle so want to mag feed.

----------


## robhughes-games

That will do for now. 2217 with 162amax. 2.184" coal doing 2953fps. 
594yrd target. Middle group is 2.7in tall by 1.8 wide.

----------


## caberslash

@robhughes-games

Is that a Ken Henderson/Hi-Tec stock?

Did you have to bed it?

Looks great!

----------


## robhughes-games

> @robhughes-games
> 
> Is that a Ken Henderson/Hi-Tec stock?
> 
> Did you have to bed it?
> 
> Looks great!


Yes had to bed it!!!!!!!!!. Pm me!

----------


## Sako851

Wow nice

----------


## gqhoon

Is anyone running a Leupold VX5HD 2-10 on their Model 7 with Talley rings (30mm tube)?? If so, what height rings did you use to give enough barrel clearance?

Am looking at changing from a Z3, so if anyone has photos of that set-up, it would be much appreciated.

----------


## jono7

Used Talley 30mm low with a 50mm obj on my 700 and had clearance, but not used them on my mod 7(weaver bases and contessa 30mm low), but it should be fine?

----------


## jono7

> Got the model 7 all done. Load development starts tomorrow. Hopefully done by Sunday and can go verify. Total weight with Sightron S3 6x24 is 3511g. 
> 7mmsaum. The saum isnt the best round for the model 7 with the short mag. Its a hunting rifle so want to mag feed.
> Attachment 161874
> Attachment 161872Attachment 161873


Very nice 
Interesting the comment about the mag length, my model 7 saum shot best at mag length with everything I tried, both at 22” and now 17.5”. 160tmk seem to work well at a sedate 2745 with a 2” exit at 130yds

----------


## GWH

> The metal work doesnt loose much weight. Have a cnc mill and like tinkeringmetal work it 1941g so plus stock and stock hoping for under 3kg


You might find this an interesting comparison. My Model 7 7mm SAUM after putting it on a diet.

As you say theres not much savings in the metal work really.

But big savings in the stock,  i went from the older stippled plastic stock weighing about 1100 grams to a Stug (bloody shame Stu's not making them anymore) which is a touch over 500 grams.

Stock barreled action




Flutted barrel and bolt,  skeltonised bolt handle. Standard 22" rem factory Saum barrel just flutted.




Stug stock




Complete bare rifle.







With Talley rings and a 4-20x50 Sightron S-tac it weighs 3.1kg.  Which is the reason that if im on a walk in hunt this is the rifle i nearly always take,  the heavier longer 28N normally only ventures out on true LR private land quad based hunts,  or short walk front country stuff.

Its just as happy shooting a deer in the bush as it is at 700 yards.

162 Amax @3,050 fps

I love this old girl.


Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## Louie

Here's my Model 7 in 7mm08. Not as fancy as most on here but a keeper for me nonetheless. Got it for $800 as my first rifle 2 years ago and has been doing the work since.

----------


## Sidney

> Flutted barrel and bolt,  skeltonised bolt handle. Standard 22" rem factory Saum barrel just flutted.


Really like the shape of that bolt knob...    can you tell me what it is or did you make it yourself?

----------


## Gibo

> Really like the shape of that bolt knob...    can you tell me what it is or did you make it yourself?


Gunworks do the mod

----------


## Backhut

I have one in .223 & have only sighted in, not had in the field as yet but will probably sell as now have no use for it.

----------


## Sidney

> Gunworks do the mod


Sure, but did they do that one?

Most replacement rem bolt knobs look like tacticool wanna be goat testicles, are humungous and leave a permanent depression in your back from carrying them slung.

That one is a very functional looking hunting type teardrop, which looks both ascetically pleasing and more efficient. 

Also on looking it is seemingly blended to a contoured matched fit with the handle suggesting someone was paying more attention than the average gunsmith tends to do.

So I still remain unsure of the providence/manufacture of the actual knob or who actually fitted it....?

----------


## gimp

Mine is the same and was done through kiwi greg, whoever does his work. I like it

----------


## GWH

> Really like the shape of that bolt knob...    can you tell me what it is or did you make it yourself?


Sorry mate,  missed this.

Yep Gunworks in Chch did it all mate. It was a standard option they offered at the time, probably still do.

----------


## Sidney

Cheers Thanks GWN... I found their pictures and it looks similar...  but yours seems tidier.... and somewhat slimmed down....

----------


## Mathias

> Cheers Thanks GWN... I found their pictures and it looks similar...  but yours seems tidier.... and somewhat slimmed down....


Be interested in if they still do this work, without Robbie on the tools? Very nice work.

Edit: Checked their website. Several options still available.

----------


## Mathias

Put this together over a few months, yet to shoot it but...
6.5 Creed Model 7 with Manners EH8 stock, 18" Hardy barrel. Make up is Tungsten Cerakote.

----------


## matagouri

Hey looks pretty darn sweet Mathias, you will be stoked with that!!. 

Seem to recall you were sticking with the factory trigger, did you get the smith to do any work on it???
What twist and length is your finished barrel and what projectiles you hoping to run in it????

----------


## Mathias

> Hey looks pretty darn sweet Mathias, you will be stoked with that!!. 
> 
> Seem to recall you were sticking with the factory trigger, did you get the smith to do any work on it???
> What twist and length is your finished barrel and what projectiles you hoping to run in it????


Yeah came up nice, hope it performs.
1:8.5 twist as Hardy's had a sale and it was off the shelf rather than wait. Only planning on 120gr, Nosler BT or Sierra SP.
Original trigger is ok, been fiddled with already I think, so will see how it goes.

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

----------


## 25 /08 IMP

> Put this together over a few months, yet to shoot it but...
> 6.5 Creed Model 7 with Manners EH8 stock, 18" Hardy barrel. Make up is Tungsten Cerakote. 
> 
> Attachment 173390


Bloody nice 

Sent from my CPH1903 using Tapatalk

----------


## GWH

> Put this together over a few months, yet to shoot it but...
> 6.5 Creed Model 7 with Manners EH8 stock, 18" Hardy barrel. Make up is Tungsten Cerakote. 
> 
> Attachment 173390


Maaate....that looks freakin awesome man. Love it!

I must get round to finishing off my M7 6.5CM. I threw it together temporarily,  put a few shots threw it, sanded down a new recoil pad and thats where it stopped.

You may have inspired me to get it finished.

I bet you're looking forward to shooting it,  will it be run suppressed?

----------


## Dreamer

@Mathias looking good mate! Definitely getting closer to shooting it with it all put together now 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Mathias

> Maaate....that looks freakin awesome man. Love it!
> 
> I must get round to finishing off my M7 6.5CM. I threw it together temporarily,  put a few shots threw it, sanded down a new recoil pad and thats where it stopped.
> 
> You may have inspired me to get it finished.
> 
> I bet you're looking forward to shooting it,  will it be run suppressed?


Yeah mate, got a DPT already to go.  I quizzed you about yours before I started this, got me going 

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

----------


## Micky Duck

Im told 120grn ballistic tips are scarcer than honest politicians at the present . lovely looking setup.

----------


## GWH

> Yeah mate, got a DPT already to go.  I quizzed you about yours before I started this, got me going 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


Yes i remember  :Thumbsup: 

Ive had a fair bit on my plate for the first half of this year,  have managed to squeeze in the odd deer hunt and a bit of small game pest control (off for another shoot in the orchard tonight) but bugger all range shooting or mucking around with guns currently.

Yours has come up bloody well,  im keen to hear more about your loads etc once you get that far.

Mines still at 24 inch but im thinking ill knock it back a bit.

----------


## Mooseman

My Mod 7 223 just got a face lift with a DPT suppressor , it's shooting quite well, I tried seven different loads at 200 yards and all were within 5-6 inches of bull. It was a little left at the start but bought it over a couple of clicks then the last three loads I tried were more on line, so pretty happy with end results.

----------


## Tahr

My M7 .223 has quite a tight chamber. Can't tolerate "normal" loads and pops primers. Can still get 3k with the 69grn though (20"). Shoots around .5moa

----------


## Mooseman

These are a couple of the targets I shot after the suppressor was fitted, it was a bit windy but was in a sheltered gully which helped. My rifle is sighted in for the Hornady 55 gr SP/WC bullet and after I adjusted my scope a couple of clicks right I shot the two different Barnes bullets and the Sierra 53 gr Match King HPs. The 53 gr Sierra were shot on another target and we're both in the orange which is 31/2 inches across all shot at 200 yards.
Looks like I posted the same picture twice, bugger.

----------


## Mooseman

Try this one

----------


## GWH

My bog standard model 7 223 (cut to 18") never fails to amaise me.

I havnt fired it for a while,  as i had a short youth stock on it for the kids last time they were shooting it.

I recently grabbed a few belmont factory 55gr sp's off my bro in law,  i got round to shooting some in the M7 a few days ago.

They went reasonsbly well for low cost mass produced factory loads i reckon.

Not quite as good as my handloads but not bad,  i think this gun would should almost anything well. 

Go the Model 7!

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## caberslash

The M7 is probably the best 'mini action' although it will accommodate 2.8"+ COALS.

Would like to build a 6 Grendel or similar if I had another one. 

Still shorter than a Howa Mini action!

----------


## GWH

> The M7 is probably the best 'mini action' although it will accommodate 2.8"+ COALS.
> 
> Would like to build a 6 Grendel or similar if I had another one. 
> 
> Still shorter than a Howa Mini action!


The bolt face would be the issue with M7,  id do a 6 Dasher instead.

----------


## Mooseman

> My bog standard model 7 223 (cut to 18") never fails to amaise me.
> 
> I havnt fired it for a while,  as i had a short youth stock on it for the kids last time they were shooting it.
> 
> I recently grabbed a few belmont factory 55gr sp's off my bro in law,  i got round to shooting some in the M7 a few days ago.
> 
> They went reasonsbly well for low cost mass produced factory loads i reckon.
> 
> Not quite as good as my handloads but not bad,  i think this gun would should almost anything well. 
> ...


 Very impressive shooting. My mod 7 isn't that good but the best group I shot was 8 mm at  100 yards with the Barnes 53 gr TSX but was only doing a bit over 2600 fps.  My usual load is the 55 gr Hornady SP/ WC and 25 grs of BM2 for just over 3000 fps. That load at 200 yds was about one inch at 200 yds for the two shots which was good. 
What's your go to load for your mod 7 223 ?, mind you those factory Belmont rounds shot very well too.

----------


## GWH

I did some seating depth testing with a new load at 300 yards today with my Dads old and totally original model 7 243.

87gr Berger Vld Hunting in front of 44gr of H414, in old twice fired Hornady brass.  100 thou off the lands was its prefered OAL giving a 3 shot group of just under 1.25 inches.  

Theyre doing 3125 fps with an ES of just 3 fps (only 3 shots) but Dads not going to be shooting much beyond 300 yards or so anyway,  but i may stretch the barrel a bit further ;-)

Scope is a cheap older model Vortex Diamondback 4-12. It is more user friendly than the old Leupy 3-9 that use to be on it.  The vortex actually dials quite well,  and better allows for drop out to 400 yards than guessing holdover with the old leupy.

Dad also finds it much easier to get a good sight picture through and appreciates the extra magnification,  his eyes are almost 79 yrs old ;-)

I reckon the old boy will be happy with that,  once the weather starts warming up again ill get him out for an easy hunt somewhere and test them out for real.



Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## Flyblown

I see Remington Arms new owners have started up the Illion plant again, albeit in a limited sense (shotguns only). The media releases say they are planning to add different lines to the plant over time and hopefully they'll get back to full capacity. 

You'd hope they would continue with the Model 7 with some updates, as the market for mini/micro short action rifles is strong. It would be a great shame to lose this design forever. 

My money is that we'll eventually see Model 7s with super-lightweight stocks.

----------


## GWH

> I see Remington Arms new owners have started up the Illion plant again, albeit in a limited sense (shotguns only). The media releases say they are planning to add different lines to the plant over time and hopefully they'll get back to full capacity. 
> 
> You'd hope they would continue with the Model 7 with some updates, as the market for mini/micro short action rifles is strong. It would be a great shame to lose this design forever. 
> 
> My money is that we'll eventually see Model 7s with super-lightweight stocks.


Yeah hopefully they make them again, pretty neat little rifles.  If they can make them as nice as they made this older M7 it'll be awesome.  Remington seemed to have a hit and miss reputation, but when you get a good one, they're pretty good.

My 7mm Saum, Dads old 243 and my newer version M7 223 all must have really good barrels, as they all shoot really well.  But ive certainly heard the stories about the bad ones too.

----------


## Tahr

> I did some seating depth testing with a new load at 300 yards today with my Dads old and totally original model 7 243.
> 
> 87gr Berger Vld Hunting in front of 44gr of H414, in old twice fired Hornady brass.  100 thou off the lands was its prefered OAL giving a 3 shot group of just under 1.25 inches.  
> 
> Theyre doing 3125 fps with an ES of just 3 fps (only 3 shots) but Dads not going to be shooting much beyond 300 yards or so anyway,  but i may stretch the barrel a bit further ;-)
> 
> Scope is a cheap older model Vortex Diamondback 4-12. It is more user friendly than the old Leupy 3-9 that use to be on it.  The vortex actually dials quite well,  and better allows for drop out to 400 yards than guessing holdover with the old leupy.
> 
> Dad also finds it much easier to get a good sight picture through and appreciates the extra magnification,  his eyes are almost 79 yrs old ;-)
> ...


Cripes you are a good shot.

----------


## GWH

> Cripes you are a good shot.


I was quite happy considering the dodgy sand bag setup, some proper V shaped bags would hold it much more steady, it felt like the rifle was wobbling around alot on these bags.  I guess its more like resting over a pack when hunting thou right.

----------


## Dreamer

> My bog standard model 7 223 (cut to 18") never fails to amaise me.
> 
> I havnt fired it for a while,  as i had a short youth stock on it for the kids last time they were shooting it.
> 
> I recently grabbed a few belmont factory 55gr sp's off my bro in law,  i got round to shooting some in the M7 a few days ago.
> 
> They went reasonsbly well for low cost mass produced factory loads i reckon.
> 
> Not quite as good as my handloads but not bad,  i think this gun would should almost anything well. 
> ...


Geez Im a good bugger  I picked a real good one to sell you mate! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Mooseman

Pretty darn good alright, I tend to think the human element has a bit to do with my groups, some days are good others not so.
That 243 of your dads is a nice rifle I had one back in 1986 similar a blued /wooden one, real nice light weight rifle.

----------


## GWH

> Geez I’m a good bugger  I picked a real good one to sell you mate! 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That you did mate!

----------


## EFriz

Hi have an awesome little model 7 in 223 that is very accurate. I have shortened it to 18inches and fitted a dpt can. 
It have fitted on top a little leupold 2-7x33. It’s a great compact fast pointing rifle. 
The only problem I am finding is I can for the life of me find a light weight or carbon stock for it! I am after advice where you guys may have been able to source yours from?

----------


## superdiver

> Hi have an awesome little model 7 in 223 that is very accurate. I have shortened it to 18inches and fitted a dpt can. 
> It have fitted on top a little leupold 2-7x33. It’s a great compact fast pointing rifle. 
> The only problem I am finding is I can for the life of me find a light weight or carbon stock for it! I am after advice where you guys may have been able to source yours from?


Hi tech will make you one. Look on tm and you will see a mod 700 300blk sporting one. Could talk to @camowsm about a manners too?  Stug was the preferred one but no longer operating

----------


## jono7

> Hi have an awesome little model 7 in 223 that is very accurate. I have shortened it to 18inches and fitted a dpt can. 
> It have fitted on top a little leupold 2-7x33. It’s a great compact fast pointing rifle. 
> The only problem I am finding is I can for the life of me find a light weight or carbon stock for it! I am after advice where you guys may have been able to source yours from?


You could also try Gunworks NZ and see if they can get you a Legendary Arms(formally Mark Bansner) fibreglass stock, I read somewhere they are back in production. I got one years ago for my Mod 7 when they were called High Tech at the time I think, nice rigid stock and much lighter than the factory synthetic.
Cheers

----------


## dannyb

Here's the model 7 in my life.
708  chopped to 17" dpt suppressor topped with a nikon monarch 2.5-10x44 very handy, very accurate and deadly out to.plenty far enough.

----------


## superdiver

> Here's the model 7 in my life.
> 708  chopped to 17" dpt suppressor topped with a nikon monarch 2.5-10x44 very handy, very accurate and deadly out to.plenty far enough.
> 
> Attachment 178087


What stock is that in @dannyb

----------


## dannyb

> What stock is that in @dannyb


Pretty sure its the standard XCR model seven stock just been hydro dipped, looks pretty but in reality it's heavier than a standard model seven stock.
Would love to replace it with something lighter

----------


## GWH

> Pretty sure its the standard XCR model seven stock just been hydro dipped, looks pretty but in reality it's heavier than a standard model seven stock.
> Would love to replace it with something lighter


Calling out to @stug.....pleeeeeeease start making your CF stocks again!

----------


## Tahr

> Calling out to @stug.....pleeeeeeease start making your CF stocks again!


Start a petition. Thats what people do nowadays   :Have A Nice Day: 

It would be great though if they were available again.

----------


## superdiver

Such a shame they made it so hard for him. Had an opportunity to buy one and gutted I never did.

----------


## GWH

> Such a shame they made it so hard for him. Had an opportunity to buy one and gutted I never did.


I really cannot see the issue with it, just make them and sell them as carbon fibre boat paddles.  It's not like what he was making was capable of firing a projectile or anything.  

Owning a 3D printer would be far more dangerous.

----------


## stug

I agree with you @GWH unfortunately the Police and politicians don’t. To make any firearm or firearm part or repair a firearm for commercial gain you need a dealers licence. Also now you need a police mail order form before shipping. The couriers were making it almost impossible to send rifles. 
There is certainly room for someone to step up and do what I’d done. It’s not expensive to get set up. The most expensive item you need is a vacuum pump and then a dremel.  Making molds is cheap, but time consuming and fiddly.

----------


## CBH Australia

New member.
I don't have a Model 7, I would like to.
I would like a .260 or 7-08 but I already have A Tikka CTR in 7-08, heavier but a compact.

I recently saw a new Model 7 in 7mm-08 stainless laminate that I liked. $1500 new shop run out sale. 
I can't justify the purchase but I like them. 
I'm a little envious of all you Kiwis as showing your suppressors. Highly restricted in Australia but I used one in Africa.

----------


## caberslash

@GWH @gimp

Could you help me out and let me know what COAL's you are getting with your M7 .223's please?

Looking at one here but unsure what the standard floorplate will give since it is blocked at the back vs. a standard m7.

Considering an MDT chasis to run AICS mags but not seen many (if any!) of these even on the interweb.

Cheers!

----------


## gimp

I'm using modified Accurate Mag AICS mags and COAL is about 67mm I think

----------


## Mick Hunter

Anyone run a pic rail on their m7’s.
I currently have the leupold 1 piece base and r8ngs with a 25mm tube scope but looking to run a vx5 on it and looking at the talleys.
Would also like the option to put the vx5 back on another gun with a pic rail, not sure about the pic rail on the m7 blocking up the ejection port though

----------


## GWH

> @GWH @gimp
> 
> Could you help me out and let me know what COAL's you are getting with your M7 .223's please?
> 
> Looking at one here but unsure what the standard floorplate will give since it is blocked at the back vs. a standard m7.
> 
> Considering an MDT chasis to run AICS mags but not seen many (if any!) of these even on the interweb.
> 
> Cheers!


Just back from a couple of nights away hunting. Mine is the newer M7 with the block in the back of the mag,  i can measure it up and let you know max OAL

----------


## GWH

> @GWH @gimp
> 
> Could you help me out and let me know what COAL's you are getting with your M7 .223's please?
> 
> Looking at one here but unsure what the standard floorplate will give since it is blocked at the back vs. a standard m7.
> 
> Considering an MDT chasis to run AICS mags but not seen many (if any!) of these even on the interweb.
> 
> Cheers!


My M7 223 is a late model one, it has the spacer in the back of the mag, the bolt face does come back behind the space thou, so you could potentially play with removing th spacer to allow longer COAL (as long as the throat in your chamber allows a longer coal)

The max mag length with the spacer in the internal mag appears to be 2.34". Im running my loads at 2.280"

----------


## GWH

> Anyone run a pic rail on their m7’s.
> I currently have the leupold 1 piece base and r8ngs with a 25mm tube scope but looking to run a vx5 on it and looking at the talleys.
> Would also like the option to put the vx5 back on another gun with a pic rail, not sure about the pic rail on the m7 blocking up the ejection port though


No, but im after one if someone has one spare, im wanting to mount my Pard NV008 scope to my Bitsa M7 6.5Creed for an upcoming deer culling operation on private land, the owner has been hunting them hard in daylight and then with the spotlight once they became nocturnal, theres still lots of them coming out after dark but they are extremely light shy now, so two us us with NV will try to clean a few more up, mobs of 50 odd smashing his crops/grass every night.

----------


## caberslash

> Anyone run a pic rail on their m7’s.
> I currently have the leupold 1 piece base and r8ngs with a 25mm tube scope but looking to run a vx5 on it and looking at the talleys.
> Would also like the option to put the vx5 back on another gun with a pic rail, not sure about the pic rail on the m7 blocking up the ejection port though


Aye, you'll need to check if it's a three or four hole receiver.

Mine is a three hole, only managed to find EGW who made a 20MOA 3hole picatinny rail.

Special order from the USA, bit of a pain but got it eventually. Had to epoxy bed for full receiver contact, but all good since.

EGW is cut properly and allows you to load the internal mag easily, does not foul ejection in any way, however it does sit higher as a result.

I'd recommend that anyone loading a flooplate should learn to load it from the bottom. You can top up the mag with the bolt closed which is a huge advantage IMHO.




> No, but im after one if someone has one spare, im wanting to mount my Pard NV008 scope to my Bitsa M7 6.5Creed for an upcoming deer culling operation on private land, the owner has been hunting them hard in daylight and then with the spotlight once they became nocturnal, theres still lots of them coming out after dark but they are extremely light shy now, so two us us with NV will try to clean a few more up, mobs of 50 odd smashing his crops/grass every night.


See above  :Thumbsup:

----------


## paremata

How would one of these stack up against a Bergara extreme hunter?

----------


## Mathias

> How would one of these stack up against a Bergara extreme hunter?


In terms of weight etc, factory stock it would be very similar. The Bergara has a standard Rem 700 sized action, so a little longer than M7. Berg has a much better bolt release, better selection of aftermarket parts too. 

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

----------


## GWH

> Aye, you'll need to check if it's a three or four hole receiver.
> 
> Mine is a three hole, only managed to find EGW who made a 20MOA 3hole picatinny rail.
> 
> Special order from the USA, bit of a pain but got it eventually. Had to epoxy bed for full receiver contact, but all good since.
> 
> EGW is cut properly and allows you to load the internal mag easily, does not foul ejection in any way, however it does sit higher as a result.
> 
> I'd recommend that anyone loading a flooplate should learn to load it from the bottom. You can top up the mag with the bolt closed which is a huge advantage IMHO.
> ...


Does one of the rear two holes of a four hole M7 pic rail not line up with the single hole in the rear on a 3 hole action?  Ie just mount the 4 hole rail with 3 screws?

----------


## Shamus_

I am pretty sure I used a 4 hole rail on a 3 hole action ages ago. EGWs specs seem to indicate that I possibly did 3.351" + 0.276" = 3.627"



The DMZ one piece mounts which I am using now fit both ...

----------


## Nickoli

> No, but im after one if someone has one spare, im wanting to mount my Pard NV008 scope to my Bitsa M7 6.5Creed for an upcoming deer culling operation on private land, the owner has been hunting them hard in daylight and then with the spotlight once they became nocturnal, theres still lots of them coming out after dark but they are extremely light shy now, so two us us with NV will try to clean a few more up, mobs of 50 odd smashing his crops/grass every night.


I've got a 3 hole Weaver rail for a Mohawk 660 you can have - pretty sure they are the same pattern (even if you just want to check whether the 3 hole works on the newer receivers).
Flick me a PM if you want it.

----------


## Hunter_Nick

Dragging this thread up for a bit of M7 love. New favourite bit of kit, the HS precision .308 that I liberated from @Kelton. 
Kept the barrel full length on this one, and glad I did. Balances perfectly with the lightweight barrel. Leupold vx3i 2.5-8 in extra low Talleys. Tuned the factory trigger, which is actually very good. 9 shots and zeroing and load development done. Never had it that easy!

----------


## GWH

> Dragging this thread up for a bit of M7 love. New favourite bit of kit, the HS precision .308 that I liberated from @Kelton. 
> Kept the barrel full length on this one, and glad I did. Balances perfectly with the lightweight barrel. Leupold vx3i 2.5-8 in extra low Talleys. Tuned the factory trigger, which is actually very good. 9 shots and zeroing and load development done. Never had it that easy!
> 
> Attachment 201543


Nice, gotta love that.

----------


## Kelton

> Dragging this thread up for a bit of M7 love. New favourite bit of kit, the HS precision .308 that I liberated from @Kelton. 
> Kept the barrel full length on this one, and glad I did. Balances perfectly with the lightweight barrel. Leupold vx3i 2.5-8 in extra low Talleys. Tuned the factory trigger, which is actually very good. 9 shots and zeroing and load development done. Never had it that easy!
> 
> Attachment 201543



It’s a honey alright il resume my model 7 build next year I’m thinking

----------


## Hunter_Nick

Do it! Such a good configuration for hunting this country. I doubt there’s an animal or environment that you couldn’t hunt with one. Except scrub bulls- I’d want at least the .358 for that kind of nonsense.

----------


## Southerner223

Mine with its first kill a few months ago,
7mm Saum, mcmillan, dpt,  talleys, z6 and a triggertech. Shooting the amax 162s, has shot a few animals this year. 

Only fits 2 in the mag for some reason, also tight to close bolt every now and then, apart from that it works and does the job

----------


## Kelton

> Mine with its first kill a few months ago,
> 7mm Saum, mcmillan, dpt,  talleys, z6 and a triggertech. Shooting the amax 162s, has shot a few animals this year. 
> 
> Only fits 2 in the mag for some reason, also tight to close bolt every now and then, apart from that it works and does the job 
> 
> 
> 
> Attachment 201709


Lovely mate 2 in the mag sounds right for the short fats beautiful rifle in a great calibre .

----------


## Gibo

This thread is the best!

----------


## Tahr

> This thread is the best! 
> Attachment 202489


Even your mat is fluted.

----------


## Hunter_Nick

> This thread is the best! 
> Attachment 202489


Is that a factory barrel @Gibo ?

----------


## Gibo

> Is that a factory barrel @Gibo ?


Yeah mate, the ol pencil  :Grin:

----------


## Kelton

> Yeah mate, the ol pencil


Calibre and scope z5 2.4-12?  @Gibo

----------


## Kelton

I see .308 nice

----------


## stagstalker

Some beauty rifles here, I do need a model 7 in my life haha

----------


## Gibo

> Calibre and scope z5 2.4-12?  @Gibo


Yip 308 and bang on with the scope

----------


## Bobba

Finally get to add to this thread.

223 wearing a old Swaro and DPT.

----------


## Kelton

Iv just put this together over the past week it’s being a long week with everything else but this has kept it exciting I went to pick the rifle back up Friday and the smith cocked up the thread so had to wait on another dpt that thankfully with the rings and new mount for the bipod arrived Saturday morning . .223 chopped to 17 3/4 “ dpt can slipped a timney trigger in which took some filing off the factory stock to fit and function correctly. Everything bar the rings dpt and trigger sourced from the forum pre loved . It shot the hnf bulk Hornady 55gn ok . It hated the Belmont 55gn lapua sp (mainly miss fires) the 55gn Sierra  hand loads from its previous lover and it’s 20” barrel shot tiny little bug holes even with the chop and I didn’t get to shoot the 62 63 or 65 not sure which one Sierra hand loads as we were kicked out because apparently sundays is pistol day at our range . Theirs a lot of the 55 at my local but their very expensive so I’m hoping to duplicate the accuracy with 2206h and 55 hornadys very fun we rifle

----------


## Bobba

Hey @Kelton what Burris scope do have on there? Any good? Will soon look to upgrade mine.

----------


## Mohawk .308

> Some beauty rifles here, I do need a model 7 in my life haha


Everybody does  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Kelton

> Hey @Kelton what Burris scope do have on there? Any good? Will soon look to upgrade mine.


Id have to check in the morning mate I got it second hand off here its 2.5-10  fullfield IV I think with one of Burris reticles . E3 maybe? It seems lovely and clear notably heavy though reticle looks nice but iv only had one range trip with absolutely optimal light conditions so I cant actually give you a real world real scenario opinion as yet but stay tuned in the .223 on deer thread and il update as I go . First impressions Im happy reticle is a huge plus for me given the ranges I want to shoot no need for dials but should make for fun on longer range varmints ones validated . Burris reticle calculator seems a useful and simple tool

----------


## Kelton

Shoots the 65 game king very well 3 at 100mtrs with the 10 power scope thats a really good group for me at that zoom I usually shoot groups at 100 around 12-15 power seems to be what suites my eyes best at 100 just made it to Wilsons before closing and snatched up 100 new brass and am waiting on some targex from a mate of mine to arrive fingers crossed for the morning courier hunting for the weekend is canned with the weather but Im hopeful to make the range tomorrow evening

----------


## caberslash

Just picked up a first year 243 Rem Mod 7 to accompany my 7mm08 Custom KS



More details here: https://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co....-1983-a-87519/

----------

